# What's your screen name mean???



## Garbo

I get asked that often. Here's mine. Garbo

Years ago when Steve owned the P/cola Pier(when it was madecompletely of wood)I fished it often and when someone fed a fish then missed the hookset, he was called a Garbo, sometimes Garb for short. I missed my fair share, but the name was the closest relation I had to Pensascola.


----------



## User1265

I wish my screen name was that interesting. It is actually my last name and my initials. Wyse being my last name and C W being my first and middle intitial.


----------



## Just One Fish

my boat name


----------



## Ultralite

"ultralite"

not from those gocarts with wings but, from loving the feel of a big fish on the lightest tackle possible...


----------



## Tuna Man

Mine....Tuna Man.....

Upon buying my boat, my FIRST trip was to Venice, LA to hit the Lumps. All set with a HMS permit, off we go for a week. NOT ONCE in that week did we make it to the Lump due to fog. Had a great time otherwise. Took a friend from Greenville, MS. Due to back problems it might be his only and last trip.:reallycrying

Maybe I should of used "Non Tuna Man", but since have caught Tuna.


----------



## ratzila

And I thought you were just another Greta Garbo fan

Mine was started from a 4x4 Chevy Blazer that was powered by a bigblock 454 "Rat" and lifted for 44" boggers as big as godzilla. Hence the name "ratzila" I had a personalized tag that was on the truck then transfered it to the suburban when I lifted it.


----------



## SheYakFishr

Laffs... mine is a no-brainer...


----------



## Corpsman

I was a navy corpsman for 8 years.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble

I was waiting on this... B/c I'm in reel trouble! I need more reels!


----------



## Downtime2

I have been on my present job for 23 years. We have engines with 400k plus hours on them. Each time we take one down for maintnence, it's called "Downtime". Fishing is my downtime. Thus, Downtime2...


----------



## John B.

first decent reel i fished with.


----------



## SharkSlayer

SharkSlayer came from my daughters favorite movie at the time "Nemo". I always went fishing with a priority of catching a shark but always came back without any. So when I went to look for a screen name for a fishing site she had it all figured out.


----------



## bigmouthbazz

i chose my new one lol (thats what i get for not logging on for so long) bc my fam says i have a big mouth... and the bass part, bc there is a sweet bass in my uncles pond that i have been trying to catch for a loong time now... one of these dayz.. and that bass will be mine!! :shedevil


----------



## off route II

"Off Route" boat name.

i'm in the trucking business and way back "when" i actually did some truck driving. the term for a truck driver when he is somewhere he's not suppose to be, he's "off route" so when i'm down here on my boat instead of working i'm off route.


----------



## taosx

I was a kung fu instructor for some time, and our greeting was taos with fist in hand before sparring. I added the x for my generation. Generation X, therefore taosx.


----------



## BJW

Just my initals. When I joined to old "Fish the Bridge" forum I didn't spend the time thinking up something clever, I wanted to get on and start talking fishing. Then I carried the same name over to Pensacloa Fishing Forum.


----------



## Brad King

I was an Army Ranger for a while, our platoon was called the "Gloryboys" because we got all the good missions and got to be in all the commercials. So that is my connection to my old unit. 

75th Ranger Regiment

3rd Ranger Battalion / Alpha Company / 1st Platoon / Weapons Squad

GLORYBOY's-----Gloryboys words of wisdom "If you're not cheatin, you're not trying-if you get caught you're not trying hard enough"----"Do what your rank can handle"----"your mamma didn't raise no p____y, act like one under fire and I'll kill you myself"


----------



## AUBuilder

Mines pretty simple. Went to Auburn U., now I build things.


----------



## Barnacle Brain

I know that some of you despise the thought of manatees for the no wake zone issue, but I have always felt a kinship to them. I was born and raised on the Florida gulf coast, in Manatee county. One time I was at a friends house on the water, we were on the dock just hangin' out and here comes a manatee pushing another manatee, that was dead, up to where we were. It was as if she was asking for help. Ever since I have had simpathy for those mammals. The exact term comes from the Jimmy Buffet song "Growing older but not up" for his reference to those old manatees headin south;

Sometimes I see me as old manatee
Headin south as the waters grow colder
Tries to steer clear of the hum-drum so near
It cuts prop scars deep in his shoulder
But thats how it goes (thats how it goes), right to the end
Though his bodys quite flexible, that barnacle brain dont bend


----------



## GULFFISHER1

Tag on my truck Gulffisher was taken


----------



## cubfan

Mine is because I root for a team that I guess I will never see in a ^*&%!#$)[email protected]*&#%^!(*$&*&#T!*@&[email protected]*$ World Series!!!:banghead:banghead

Damn that Bartman guy:Flipbird


----------



## Coryphaena

"Coryphaena" is the scientific name for the dolphin fish, the first sport fish I remember catching as a kid with my dad... VERY fond memories.....


----------



## Murphy's Law

Last name is Murphy and Murphy's Law seems to follow me onto the boat.... and every where else :banghead


----------



## freespool50

when i signed up for my hotmail account, freespool was taken. just thought it was a fishing term that someone who doesnt fish wouldnt get. so i kept trying 10, 20, 30, 40......ahhhh!!!freespool50 got it


----------



## Wharf Rat

Good thread.



Wharf Rat is a song from a band I happen to enjoy, The Grateful Dead. And since it involves a wharf and a rat, it seems to fit me and fishin' just fine. 



Someday, I hope to own my own boat that will have the same moniker.



Oh yeah, and I was bigpappy on the old forum. It was a spur of the moment signup, but that's what me and my little 7 year old nephew always call the one that got away, ol' big pappy, the biggest fish in the waters...always gets away.


----------



## J.Sharit

Mine came from a 1933 book written Capt. Wm E Young called Shark! Shark! Capt. Young spent his whole life persuing sharks for the oil and skin trade. His home base was The Hawianian Islands . The natives called him Kane Mano "the shark hunter". Great book.


----------



## Capt. AHO

Mines easy= sometimesI am a a** Hole and I used to always be a HO so a friend of mine was on one of my first boats and he didn't like the way I drove so he called me Capt. AHO. SO there you go. :shedevil


----------



## BSartistX

"Huachinango" pronounced WA-CHEE-NAN-GO In some parts of mexico and south america it means "RED SNAPPER"

Brad


----------



## Tuna Man

> *murphyslaw (10/18/2007)*Last name is Murphy and Murphy's Law seems to follow me onto the boat.... and every where else :banghead


Especially to the boat ramp.....:doh:doh:doh


----------



## lobsterman

Lobsterman: Because I would rather dive for spiney lobsters than almost anything. Unfortunately ever since hurricane Opal in 95 the lobster have been almost decimated.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205

mine is not thought out at all had this name since middle school an aol account

jonathan johnson is my name and 205 is an abrevation for the year i graduated from high school


----------



## bigfishrookie

I'm new to offshore trolling for the 'big fish'.

Although I'm getting better. I did land a 300+ blue marlin and some big sharks, but I've yet to land any: tarpon, wahoo, sailfish, white marlin, BFT or YFT. After I've landed all those maybe I'll call myself 'bigfishdonkey'. But that'll take years- or hopefully 1 season- if i'm lucky!


----------



## Dilski

Mine is just my nickname


----------



## reelfinatical

"Reel Finatical" (new site name)is our boat name. "Blueoceaneyez" (name Iuse on almost every other forum)because I have blue eyes and the ocean is blue..and I have saltwater running thru my veins.  So, it's a combo.


----------



## Rammer Jammer

The name ofa particualr fight song for The University of Alabama.


----------



## talleyban

talleyban

My last name is Talley. I am not a terrorist, I am a active duty military member. Sometimes we have a sick sense of humor. I'm moving to San Diego in a few months and went to sign up on sdfish.com. They did not like the sn so I had to pick a new one.

Tight lines and a nice thread.


----------



## ButtNekid

Boat name 15' Ouchita jon 25hp Merc.

I often ride ButtNekid thru downtown Milton.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

Favorite color (blue) and 2nd favorite fish (wahoo)


also the name of the bar i plan on opening up in orange beach


----------



## Tuna Man

> *talleyban (10/18/2007)*talleyban
> My last name is Talley. I am not a terrorist, I am a active duty military member. Sometimes we have a sick sense of humor. I'm moving to San Diego in a few months and went to sign up on sdfish.com. They did not like the sn so I had to pick a new one.
> Tight lines and a nice thread.


Often wondered but didn't ask....

Censorship at it's finest:doh:doh:doh


----------



## brnbser

mine is a combination ofa couple of different things

my last name is Brown = brn

I've been an Air Traffic Controller for 25 yrs and when communicating with other ATC facilities, we identify ourselves with operating initials. My initials for the majority of my career have been "BS". When I was just entering the ATC field, I origionally wanted "SB" because my name is Scott Brown but those were already spoken for so I chose the BS but over time, it was assumed that I chose them because I was always throwing the BS flag and didn't put up with anyones BS. 

There was a brief period of time when I was on active duty that I wasn't know as BS. I had a supervisor (boot LDO navy ensign type with a chip on his shoulder) that decidedhe wanted BS and told me to select new initials, I told him to F--- O--. He said, "I beg your pardon", I then said "Foxtrot Oscar (FO) will be my initials..... SIR!" and kept those for about 2 yrs just out of spite.

hence.......brn bs er


----------



## ironman

Pretty simple. I have been an ironworker since I got out of high school.


----------



## pogie1

Its the only damn thing I can catch consistantly.


----------



## Sequoiha

Mine is my Indian name my Grandfather gave me at birth... and it is tatooed on my left forearm...:usaflag


----------



## wirenut

My wife some time ago was looking for an email adress name and she has been picking up wirenuts off of the dresser for so many years she came up with it and has stuck eversence


----------



## Drag Fever

I've worked in industrial construction for 20 years. When a hand quits we say he or she drug up. If several have quit it is said that they have drag fever. Thouight it fit with the need to hear a screaming drag from the big one.


----------



## Hand Reel

I started using Hand Reels to fish while deployed in Kuwait and really liked them for the challenge and sensativity on the bite. "Short & Sweet"


----------



## Hook

I always said you had to have a hook ( edge) in business. Also always have had very good gaff and fish hooks when fishing.


----------



## ironman172

> *ironman (10/18/2007)*Pretty simple. I have been an ironworker since I got out of high school.


Me too !!!but not since high school....with my local number after...:toast

GREAT post Curtis (Garbo)!!!!:clap:clap


----------



## FishingMedic

Screenname I have had for years. When I first got yahoo (Loooooong time ago)and was thinking up a name, someone called work looking for me but didnt remember my name. When asked to describe which medic they were looking for they said "you know, The fishing Medic" and it has stuck for all that time


----------



## corrinas2

do I really need to explain what my screen name means????


----------



## duckhuntinsailor

Mine has nothing to do with fishing actually.

Duck, cuz they're my favorite critters to be chasin, callin, shootin, killin, cookin, & eatin.

Huntin, cuz I'm a huntin fool (no "G" cuz I'm from Arkansas and that's the way it's spelled ther)

Sailor, cuz I'm in the Navy. I'm goin on 9 yrs now, and although I'm now an officer in the aviation community and "may" never seea real

boat again,.... before I'm an Aviator, I'm an Officer, and b/f I'm an Officer I'm a plain ol Sailor.


----------



## fishn4real

I grew up in Northeast Alabama fishing for bass, brim and catfish,:boo and occassionally would get to the gulfcoast to fish; moved to Kansas City and Springfield, (spent 20 years in the State of Misery) and fished for bass, crappie, stripers,:boo and would take vacations to Pensacola to fish for snapper, grouper, etc'. I moved to Mobile in 1998 and then to Pensacola in 2001, and now I am fishing for real and loving it :heart


----------



## The LaJess II

It's our boat name short for my daughter and son's name. Lacey & Jessey (LaJess)


----------



## TOBO

To if from Todd, the first 2 letters, Bo is from Bond, the first 2 letters, a nickname I have that was given some time ago. I used to be tobotrout, I had that one from when I was trying to find an email adress and wanted to use a fish and tuna nor tarpon sounded as good as trout to me. Plus i caught a few more of those than the other two, but do have several tuna and 1tarpon.


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *Tuna Man (10/18/2007)*
> 
> 
> 
> *murphyslaw (10/18/2007)*Last name is Murphy and Murphy's Law seems to follow me onto the boat.... and every where else :banghead
> 
> 
> 
> Especially to the boat ramp.....:doh:doh:doh
Click to expand...









I new that was coming. Atleast I put you on some fish :moon


----------



## GONU

Mines an acronym GONU Growing Old Not Up Your only as old as you choose to act.


----------



## orion

I was a career P-3 flight engineer in the Navy. The "name" for a P-3 is Orion. Orion is the hunter. In the Navy I hunted submarines, now I hunt fish.


----------



## Lyin Dog

I could tell you what it means, but you wouldn't believe me anyway.


----------



## on the rocks

Mine came about due to the fact that Jamie (Hot Salt!) thought I needed my own screen name. Most folks know me as Ms. Ultralite but she thought it should be something different. We were sitting on the dock one evening discussing screen name choices and it just came to us that I live on the Intracoastal..."on the rocks" side of the waterway and I was sipping a margarita:letsdrink...which I happen to like "on the rocks" so it just seemed to be a good choice.

It was good to see you yesterday Curtis and I think I can tie that knot now...Mike asked me later if I remembered how you did it and I think I have it figured out...pretty slick trick there. :clap


----------



## fishprintingfool

Fishprintingfool:



I've been making Gyotaku (fish prints) as a hobby for several years now. I learned the tecnique in Hawaii while stationed there 2002-2005, and have been fortunate to be able to continue the art as a personal hobby here in Pensacola. Each print tells a story, from a memorable trip, to an awesome catch, and of a meal shared with family and friends. Aside from the beauty and simplicity of the art itself, no fish is ever wasted...all are eaten...and no "non-food fish" is ever printed.



According to my wife, I'm a fool for it!



Here are a few examples:





Mahi caught at floater (telephone pole), 131 hole.












Greater AJ caught with family friends on "the trip of a lifetime".












Rainbow Runner caught at the Marlin oil rig.












Red Snapper caught at the Edge, while Hurricane Wilma was lashing Cozumel.












"Lesser" Amberjack, as identified by our friendly local FWC rep!


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy

Growing up on peterson point (literally on the point ) and ward basin kids were called boggy basin boys in the 60s and 70s.My folks owned a seafood resturant called bills seafood everyone would call me boggy basin boy.


----------



## TkTom

It is the name that was given to me when I started working in radio. Even though I have been off the air since 2004, some people still only refer to me as "Tk"


----------



## RUSTY

It's what I have been called since I was a baby and no I never had red hair.


----------



## Magic236

Great thread, I've enjoyed reading about everyone's screen name.

My boat is named Magic after an article in the Destin Rodeo50th Anniversary book about my two sons,titled "Rodeo Magic." It is written by my good friend and fabulous fisherman John Holley. Ironically, during the 50th rodeo (1998) Holley won the Andy Anderson Memorial for the most billfish tagged and released in the Rodeo. My wife, sons, and I were 4 or his 5 fish; 2 Blues, 1 White, and 1 Sail (2 trips, no slam). Andy Anderson was my grandfather's captain who won the 25th (1973)anniversary offshore division with a 375 odd pound blue marlin. Andy passed away in '98, so all the connections really hit close to home. 

My boat is a Sailfish CC236, hence the 236.

Take a kid fishing and tight lines too all


----------



## NoMoSurf

I have surf fished for years. This summer, we were down and caught all of the 1-2lb whiting you could ever want. While we were catching them, we watched 2 boats about 300-400 yards off the beach catching BIG kings! ALL damn DAY! I turned to my friend and said"never again will I watch people catch fish just because I cant reach them" "I'mk buying a boat!!!" And so I did. Now, I no longer HAVE to surf fish... Now i just have to relearn everything I ever knew about fishing. Well. except the knots. Those are good to know no matter where you fish.


----------



## 1923

Mine is simple, I'm either planning to, fixin to , or wishin I was fishing ,or ridingmy bike ('03 Harley Night Train).


----------



## Telum Pisces

Well, Knot a Yacht was technically the name of my previous boat. Got a new boat now and I just decided to keep the name even though the name on the new boat is Wet Willie and the graphic is so big, it will leave a huge mark on the boat if I take it off.


----------



## Stressless

*Stress* (stres) pronunciation

n.



1. Importance, significance, or emphasis placed on something. See synonyms at emphasis.

2. Linguistics.

1. The relative force with which a sound or syllable is spoken.

2. The emphasis placed on the sound or syllable spoken most forcefully in a word or phrase.

3.

1. The relative force of sound or emphasis given a syllable or word in accordance with a metrical pattern.

2. A syllable having strong relative emphasis in a metrical pattern.

4. Accent or a mark representing such emphasis or force.

5. Physics.

1. An applied force or system of forces that tends to strain or deform a body.

2. The internal resistance of a body to such an applied force or system of forces.

*6.

1. A mentally or emotionally disruptive or upsetting condition occurring in response to adverse external influences and capable of affecting physical health, usually characterized by increased heart rate, a rise in blood pressure, muscular tension, irritability, and depression.

2. A stimulus or circumstance causing such a condition.

7. A state of extreme difficulty, pressure, or strain: ?He presided over the economy during the period of its greatest stress and danger? (Robert J. Samuelson).*



tr.v., stressed, stress·ing, stress·es.



1. To place emphasis on: stressed basic fire safety.

2. To give prominence to (a syllable or word) in pronouncing or in accordance with a metrical pattern.

* 3. To subject to physical or mental pressure, tension, or strain.*

4. To subject to mechanical pressure or force.

5. To construct so as to withstand a specified stress.



phrasal verb:



stress out Informal.



1. To subject to or undergo extreme stress, as from working too much.



[Middle English stresse, hardship, partly from destresse (from Old French; see distress) and partly from Old French estrece, narrowness, oppression (from Vulgar Latin *strictia, from Latin strictus, past participle of stringere, to draw tight; see strait).]



*Less* (les) pronunciation

adj. A comparative of little.



*1. Not as great in amount or quantity: had less time to spend with the family.*

2. Lower in importance, esteem, or rank: no less a person than the ambassador.

3. Consisting of a smaller number. See Usage Note at few.



prep.



With the deduction of; minus: Five less two is three.

adv. Comparative of little.



To a smaller extent, degree, or frequency: less happy; less expensive.

n.



1. A smaller amount: She received less than she asked for.

2. Something not as important as something else: People have been punished for less.



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Rather-B-Fishing

I would: RATHER-B-FISHING:bowdown


----------



## need2fish

I just do dad gummit


----------



## tiderider

I've created tiderider way back in 1997 or 98, it made since as I was in the Coast Guard (riding the tides) and I'm a lifelong Bama fan (Roll Tide). I used to fish Steve's Pcola pier and don't remember ever being called a Garbo.:angel


----------



## TheSideler

I spend most of my time on the forum quietly listening and learning. As a Seinfeld fan, I could think of nothing more appropriate.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown

I used Gu Brown on the old site. Nickname i picked up in high school. Used alot in my old stomping grounds of GA and fishing circles. Switched to my real namefor lack of confusion.Great thread. SHB


----------



## Beefisher

My students called me Mr. "B" , now retired, I love tofish. "Mr. B the fisher" was a bit too long. 

SupposeI should have worked the yak in there somehow, but "B yak fisher", sounds too close to an ole pirate I know. :doh


----------



## Freddie Jr

My dad's name was Freddie. When I was a little girl (yes, I'm actually a girl) everyone called me Freddie Jr because I acted just like my dad :shedevil. He was raised on the water and fished all his life and raised me to do the same.


----------



## SKIFFY

the type of boat i have


----------



## surfstryker

My son and I always did everything together. We used to play a game called Mortal Combat, and there was a character called Stryker. We took up fishing, bass first, then graduated to salt water. Hence, surfstryker.


----------



## Big Red

When I was trying to sign in to the old "Bridge" forum, I couldn't think of a "Handel". I looked out the window & there sat my"Big Red"1975 Pontiac Grandville Convertible.


----------



## Whitie9688

Well White is my last name so I picked up the name 'Whitie' in highschool playin football. 96 was my number and 88 was the year i was born


----------



## fisheye48

Got mine about 12-13 yrs ago during hunting season...sitting around one night after hunting and an older gentlemen (who had had about 10 to many adult beverages)knew i liked to fish, looked at me and told me i had"some ole fish eyes" and from that day on it has stuck with me....and for the 48 that was the number of my racecar and my soon to be racecar


----------



## David Ridenour

I guess mine shows I lack imagination.:blush:


----------



## maar

My first intitial, my wife's, my daughter's, and our last name


----------



## yankee

Moved here from N.Y. people could not rember my name so they call me Yankee and my son Yankee 2.I guess it could have been worse !! But all the people have been good fishing friends and made me feel welcome.


----------



## Predator

I'm a Catholic priest

Just kidding It would be my boat name if I ever put it on her


----------



## oldflathead

My business, BSH Marine Service specializes in restoring old flathead engines.

www.bshmarine.com.

Some kid recently asked me, "What is a flat head engine?" Guess I was born 50 years too soon.

Tom:mmmbeer


----------



## Salt Life

Salt Life = a life style that comes from the ocean. Be it Fishing, Boating, Beaching or just drinkin' by the bay. 

Rumor has it sea salt can be found on the rim of some types of "spirited consumables":letsdrink

My old screen name " wax on wax off " is becouse I detail higher end boats and yachts.


----------



## inshorecatch

I like to inshorefish.


----------



## Cuz

Everyone who knows me considers me a part of their family and they say I can do just about anything: Just Cuz I can:letsdrink


----------



## bigfish

It was my father's handle when Citizen Band radios were the craze! He was a bigfish.


----------



## Barnacle Brain

> *Predator (10/19/2007)*I'm a Catholic priest
> 
> Just kidding It would be my boat name if I ever put it on her




ROTFLMAO, THATS FUNNY, Laugh out loud kinda funny.


----------



## BigFishKB

I like to catch bigfish plus my initials!!!


----------



## 60hertz

60hertz has been my "online" persona for many years. The name reflects my profession and my area of expertise - I'm an Electrical Engineer that specializes in Power Systems.


----------



## Last Drop

Mine is from the boat my brother and use to share. It had the Maxwell House "Good to the Last Drop" sticker on the side of it. I believe the boat was won by the previous owner. 79 18ft Whaler Outrage. I also like to have the last drop when fishing, drinking or whatever.:letsdrink I can't decide on my new boat name jury is still out. My folk think I should name it "Boys-R-US" cause our last name is Boys but I'm a fraid people will get the wrong idea like on Memorial Weekend.nonono


----------



## RBFloat

I grew up on the beaches in Biloxi, and Barq's Rootbeer was a staple at our house/boats. My mother had a 22 foot Cobia WAC, and when she passed away, I got the boat. It was the name that I came up with

"Granny's Root Beer Float"

I shortened it to RBFloat.

We have since sold the boat, but when I find the right one and the right time, we will again go fishing on Granny's Root Beer Float.


----------



## jaw-jacker69

Jaw-Jacker was what I was called many years ago from the P'cola pier back when Joe Sealy ran the pier. Cause that is exactly what I would do when I hooked a fish, Jack their Jaws. Yes, I would and still do, over set the hook sometimes, but they do not come unhooked. Especialy done when setting the hook on a cobe using a lure. 69 at the end came from something I like to do. :blush::hungry


----------



## HateCheese

I'm originally from MN, so I have a genetic predisposition to dislike the packers. Since the packers are often called cheeseheads for the goofy hats they wear - and those are usually the most annoying fans - i dislike cheeseheads. Condensed down = hatecheese.


----------



## AquaBlue22

We used to have a 22 foot "Blue" hulled Aquasport...........hence AquaBlue22..............Sold the boat last year and didn;'t change the name.


----------



## shakeyjr

For years, several generations that I am aware of, many of the male Peadens have palsy(similar to Parkinson's disease, bad shaking). My grandfather was known by many people in NWFL as Shakey Peaden, as much so as his given name of Henry Mims Peaden. My dad has been afflicted with the palsy and for years has progressively gotten worse. In the early 90's we hunted with Carl Outlaw up around Hurricane Lake and Carl would call dad Shakey or Shakey Jake. My father is VERY self conscious about his shakes and doesn't care for either of our nicknames, Carl is the only person that has ever gotten away with calling dad Shakey. My father is my mentor, hero, best friend, and I love him unconditionally, shakes and all, even knowing that I will most likely wind up with the same affliction as I age. Out of the blue one day, Carl referred to me as Shakeyjr and I kinda liked it because it was a reference to my dad, my heritage, one that I saw as a compliment. So far it seems to be a nickname that is pretty unique and for my part unheard of, I think I will keep it for a while.



Paul D. Peaden


----------



## bamasam

When I was young and in the Navy and had a bunch of girlfriends back home I allways would draw a little sailor picture and sign my name as Sailin Sam instead of Love, Sam. :nonono

When I got out of the Navy and got into the internet stuff the best thing I could think of for a user name was that now that I am back in Alabama the only choice was BAMASAM. 

If I ever get around to it I plan on re-naming my boat with it.


----------



## nb&twil

navarre bait&tackle then my name. wil. thats right, just one L!


----------



## AUradar

I started my career out in radars, building digital receivers and video processors. I graduated from Auburn. So I'm AUradar.

I now build IR cameras. But I don't want to change everything to AUcamera.


----------



## Sea-r-cy

I live in Searcy, Ar. I thought it was a neat handle, as it started with "Sea" . <"((((((((><:bowdown Sea-r-cy


----------



## LibertyCall

When a sailor's work is done and its time for fun, that's "Liberty Call", so that is the name of the boat.

Doug


----------



## konz

Mines pretty simple, first part of my last name Konzelman


----------



## jugislandrelic

We had 2 week family reunions every year at Jug Island. It was shacks built over the water with no bathrooms or running water. Some of the best memories of my childhood. This was in the 1950 to 60ies. The place is gone but not forgotten.


----------



## Bottom Feeder

Bottom Feeder....I like toto send the hooks deep and grab those lobsters in the deep dark holes.On occasionshave been known to pull some dumba$$ stunts....


----------



## Chasin' Tales

I'm always ready to chase some fish tails which always leads to some good fish tales.


----------



## Ocean Man

Shortly after I bought my boat I tried to come up with a name for it. One of my buddies came over with a Ween cd called The Mollusk. I am a fan of the band and all of the songs on the album have a nautical theme. One of the songs is called Ocean Man. I liked the song and my buddies suggested that I name the boat Ocean Man and I ran with it.


----------



## tkdaddy

I used my kids initials for the T & K when I first joined the forum a few years ago.Since I've had two more kids, so everywhere else I use TKCDDad. Iguess I should have changed on the new forum.


----------



## Sepulga

Creek Indian word for "Great and mighty warrior with big _kahoonas.......".:shedevil_

Nah......Just the name of a small river in south Alabama I used to fish when I was a kid.


----------



## Deeplines

When I signed up on the OLD BRIDGE forum I had to think of a name of course. Once I had ony fished rivers, ponds and lakes like a few others on here. When I moved to P'cola i bought a boat because of times I had gone out on a charter and had a GREAT TIME. I was finally going to fish in deep waters, 100-200' is deep water to me, So I came up with Deeplines. 

Moved it from the Bridge forum to the old PFF to the new. Plan on getting a new handle JUST FOR fishing reports when the boat is completed though so I will have 2 screen names.


----------



## PompNewbie

When I started back on this forum..from the old fish the bridge forum I was looking for info on catching pompano..and i knew very little about it...hence "Pompnewbie" Since then I managed to get a boat "thanks to this forum" and have moved from surf fishing to inshore!!!!

I actually thought about changing the name since This was a new forum but alot of people know me by it.


----------



## tigerbait

I went to LSU. GEAUX TIGERS!:letsdrink


----------



## coochie

*<~~~~~~~~ask my husband Clay-Doh :shedevil*


----------



## Bodupp

Bo is my nickname, and who among us doesn't want to be "bowed up" on a fish?

Sometimes I give myself the creeps. Sometimes my mind plays tricks on me.


----------



## bonita dan

Since my nickname(dan) spelled backwards is nad,figured if I was in the running for something the fans could cheer Go-Nad!:shedevil. Usually the first fish that came aboard was a bonita,for bait of course.


----------



## FenderBender

Besides fishing, one of my loves is guitar, and I love my 89 Fender strat. Hence the name "fender bender"... Never been in an actual wreck or fender bender in 9 years of driving, knock on wood!!


----------



## Just ASK

Cool thread!

Mine is the name of our boat - refers to the 3 of us as shown in my signature - it's only a 19 footer, so we only have room for3  or at least that's what we tell certain friends who don't like to chip in for gas :looser .


----------



## REEL FEISTY

Name of the boat, but I am told the name fits? Don't know if some of you remember but I had a contest in 2003 to choose a name for my boat and I would give the person that came up with the best fitting name a tuna stick. Rise N Shine (Pete) won and I made him give the tuna stick to someone else because he made enough money to buy his own and he did.


----------



## redneck

I have a ford ranger that I did alittle dressing up (well, actually more than a little) and my wife made the remark that it looked like a ******* truck and she didn't much like to go anywhere in it so I made up a graphic for the hood shield and put rovin ******* on it mostly to chide her a little bit and now people ask me about my ******* truck so the name stuck.


----------



## MISS MANDY

I named it after the biggest pain in the @&& I have ever known, my wife.:banghead


----------



## ninesanuf

My girl friend and I met a few years ago .I have 3 children and she has 4 children ad the two of us and weare nine..so *ninesanuf* is what we named our boat.


----------



## submariner

20 years of submarine service. When I stated diesel boats were still operating.:banghead

When that much of your life is spent doing one thing, it kind of sticks:doh


----------



## flats stalker

im just the really hungover guy stalking the grass flats after working for 12 hours. as i ease into the water trying to hold a beer and a smoke with a rod in one hand and fall flat on my face after tripping on somebodys garbage at 5 am.i just love stepping on discarded fish bones in the dark.:letsdrink


----------



## parrothead

I love Jimmy Buffett. Need i say more ??:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## helo_hunter

helo_hunter

Retired USN Unrestricted Naval Aviator (Helo driver) and I love to hunt - fish, fowl, or mammal


----------



## Boatjob1

Mines easy, check out the link. www.offshore-int.com


----------



## tripleblessing

I have triplets. They have been a blessing since day one.


----------



## Private Pilot

Im not actually a true Private Pilot yet bet im working on it. About half way finished with training and I fly a Cessna 172. So I just came up with Private Pilot since I will be one very soon.


----------



## Pier#r

I've mostly fished on piers all of my life. From the wooden one my dad built on Mobile Bay in the 1960s to the Gulf beach piers from Dauphin Island to Panama City in the 1970s. Spent many a day fishing for king and spanish mackerel from the Gulf State Park Pier in Gulf Shores.

Well, Mobileused to have a local fishtalk radio program that I would call into occasionally, asking questions or giving fishing reports from one of the piers. 

One night the hosts were asking for callers, and one said "I wish that guy that's always pounding around on those piers would call in a report. How'bout you, pierpounder." 

Well I did, and the nickname stuck! It only seemed natural to use the same "handle" when I began posting reports on the internet in 1997 and folks from all over started to email questions and comments. One of them, Bill "WBRP" Pennington shortened it by using the *#* a.k.a. "pound key" for "pound". 

Soit becamejust Pier *#* r


----------



## lil_fisherman

my dad was called "the fisherman" on the cb set for bout 35 years...needless to say where mine came from...been that since i was 9, couldn't get on the cb till i memorized our fcc id numbers, so guess that would be...a long time.


----------



## rhumbrunner

"Rhumbrunner" Name of our boat first.<DT class=pron>Rhumb <DT class=pron>Pronunciation: <DD class=pron><SPAN class=pronchars>\<SPAN class=unicode>'r?m(b)\ </DD><DT class=func>Function: <DD class=func>_noun_ </DD><DT class=inf>Inflected Form(s): <DD class=inf>_plural_ <SPAN class=variant>rhumbs <SPAN class=pronchars>\<SPAN class=unicode>'r?mz\ </DD><DT class=ety>Etymology: <DD class=ety>Spanish _rumbo_ rhumb, rhumb line </DD><DT class=date>Date: <DD class=date>1578 </DD><DIV class=defs><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class="sense_label start">1 <SPAN class=sense_content>*:*a line or course on a single bearing </DIV><DIV class=defs><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class="sense_label start">2 <SPAN class=sense_content>*:*any of the points of the mariner's compass </DIV><DIV class=defs><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_break></DIV><DIV class=defs><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_break></DIV><DIV class=defs><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_break><DT class=pron>Runner<DT class=pron><DT class=pron>Pronunciation: <DD class=pron><SPAN class=pronchars>\<SPAN class=unicode>'r?-n?r\ </DD><DT class=func>Function: <DD class=func>_noun_ </DD><DT class=date>Date: <DD class=date>14th century </DD><DIV class=defs><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class="sense_label start">1 a<SPAN class=sense_content>*:*one that runs *:*racer </DIV><DIV class=defs><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class="sense_label start">2 a<SPAN class=sense_content>*:*messenger <SPAN class=sense_label>b<SPAN class=sense_content>*:*one that smuggles or distributes illicit or contraband goods (as drugs, liquor, or guns)</DIV><DIV class=defs><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_content><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class="sense_label start">3<SPAN class=sense_content>*:*any of several large vigorous carangid fishes</DIV><DIV class=defs><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_content></DIV><DIV class=defs><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_content><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0 valign="top"><TBODY><TR><TD>rhumb line </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<DIV class="entry misc"><DL><DT class=hwrd>Main Entry: <DD class=hwrd><SPAN class=variant>rhumb line </DD><DT class=func>Function: <DD class=func>_noun_ </DD><DT class=ety>Etymology: <DD class=ety>Spanish _rumbo_ </DD><DT class=date>Date: <DD class=date>1669 </DD></DL><DIV class=defs><SPAN class=sense_content>*:*a line on the surface of the earth that follows a single compass bearing and makes equal oblique angles with all meridians ?called also _loxodrome_ </DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV><DIV class=defs><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_break></DIV><DIV class=defs><SPAN class=sense_break><SPAN class=sense_break>Also Myers Dark is my favorite drink!:letsdrink Cheers</DIV>


----------



## FELIS-ITY

Felis-ity is the name of our boat- it has dual meaning: the Felis as the genus for cat ( boat is a catamaran ) and felicity that is defined as "great happiness or bliss" and that is what being out there on the water feels like to me!


----------



## Midnight Rider

I like to stay up way past midnight giggin those flounda's :usaflag:usaflag


----------



## Nascar03

I am a true Earnhardt fan, SR that is, and everytime I used Nascar3, it was taken, so I chose Nascar 03.


----------



## Danno

Screen name, just a nickname since I've had since high school. By the picture you can tell that was many years ago, well before the 5-0 show.


----------



## snakeawave

did alot of surfing growing up so years ago when I needed a email address I came up with snakeawave, means to steal a wave


----------



## willie joe

Willie Joe 

my first name is William and my middle name is Joseph

My Grandpa used to call me Willie Joe

a few friends of mine say i am the williest of all joes


----------



## bayougrande

bayougrande is where we keep the 30 sportscraft docked up .


----------



## InTooDeep

Married too long to turn back.

Baby, if you're hacking into my computer again, I'm just kidding.


----------



## Charlie2

Mine is from the Vietnam days through all my aircraft maintenance days then back to my fishing daze(sic). It was the big C2 on the side of my maintenance van in Guam, Eglin, NoDakand Arkansas.



The Viet Cong were referred to as 'Charlie' and it wasn't too cool to have a call sign with the same name', I just added the '2' thing because Charlie1 was already taken.



It has been misconstrued as 'Crazy Charlie' and other derogatory terms by my friends(?). I call my jigs, 'Crazy Charlie Jigs' to mollify that type of person(s).



I am also known on other boards as 'Booger Red' ;a name stuck on me by my grandfather out in Texas in honor of the real Booger Red who he cowboyed with. Booger Red died the same year that I was born(1933).



Now you know. C2 aka BR


----------



## Pourman1

Pourman : really a dual meaning ... 1. I "Pour" drinks at the Florabama 2. I have a Car hobby that completely drains my wallet ... but when you see my cars , it's a play on words , being "Poor" but driving an expensive vehicle is an Oxymoron , kind of :doh ... so "Pour/Poor+ Man= Pourman :letsdrink


----------



## Hangout

I took mine from a place in Gulf Shores named the Hangout. It's where kids, local and tourist, gathered to mingle and dance back in the 60's. Lots of good times there. Besides, I still like to hang out at the beach. :mmmbeer


----------



## reefdonkey

My favorite fish to catch, Mr. Amberjack...


----------



## docavlee

Doc: former Navy Corpsman...now Navy Nurse....BOOOOOOOOO Murse! 
Avlee: Name of a city in old Might and Magic game I use to play when I was a kid. Loved the Might and Magic game series so kept a little geek in me and named myself, docavlee!


----------



## FLYINGGAFF

THE BEST MOMENT OF FISHING FOR MEIS SINKING THE COLD STEEL INTO A MASSIVE MONSTER LOOKING AT YOU FACE TO FACE WITH BLOOD IN HIS EYES WANTING TO GO FOR ONE MORE RUN TO SHOW YOU HE WON THE FIGHT. THERE ARE THINGS THAT COME CLOSE, BUT THERE IS NO GREATER THRILL IN THEWORLD. HENCE, FLYINGGAFF.


----------



## Chris V

I guess I picked mine from the first tuna trip I went on. I had always wanted to catch a yellowfin on a topwater popper. I succeeded on my first trip by catching a 105 pounder on a yo-zuri hydro tiger.


----------



## Collard

There was a guy that lived in the woods where we used to hunt when I was a kid that ,let's just say he wasn't quite right,everyone called Turnip. As a joke a friend of my Dad's started callin' my Dad "Turnip". Everyone says my Dad and I look a lot alike so I became "Collard" Turnip's son.I guess I have my Father's "Greens". That was a very bad pun, I know. I have others, but this one I like.


----------



## FishOn101

My Grand-Pa used to say"Fish On" whenever he would get em hooked up in Michigan on the Lakes. Since he's the one who basically taught me to fish I use it to honor him (He passed when I was 11). The 101(college basic)is because I am always trying to learn stuff from more experienced folks and I still consider myself an amateur...so there it is FishOn101.

OK let's go catchsome dang fish!!

8)  

Rick


----------



## simpleman

simpleman. doest take alot to make me happy a cool morning in the woods orcalm seas to fish in.


----------



## cape horn 24

bought 24' cape horn in 04, the rest is history


----------



## Baitcaster

when you would see me on the p'cola skyscraper, it's pretty obvious why i chose mine.


----------



## Angler Management

When I get in a bad mood or "angry" I go fishing to cool down. Fishing version of anger management. Also the future name of my boat.


----------



## yallwatchthis

HEY YALL was left off the front cause it made it too long... pretty much a no brainer if you know me.


----------



## mpmorr

I tried to sign up with SALTH20 but it was taken so I just used my user_id from work. Michael Patrick Morrissey. Here is why I wanted SALTH20.










No one ever gets it, but believe it or not my wife just had me order *NACLH2O *for her. No matter how long it takes I bet no one in this state will ever figure it out.


----------



## REELGOOD

Any time I can get down from Birmingham to our place on the sound my wife says my blood pressure drops about 20 points and when I'm fishing inshore I really feel good, like it's dropped another 20, so REELGOOD sort of says how I feel when I'm on the water with a rod in my hand.


----------



## Jason

I took my screen name from a GREAT ALL-AROUND GUY!!!:doh:doh:doh

:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## MR.STAAL

i love a VAN STAAL.


----------



## DaFrance

long story short... roddy pate gave me the name.

that shud say it all


----------



## leeprice72

It is my name and birth year or 27ecirpeel spelled backwards.:doh. Seriously, I do run into many people I have not run into in years because they see the name. That is one of the many GREAT things about this site.


----------



## Tackle Rep

Pretty self explanitory, Im a fishing Tackle Rep have been for 4 years and love it . I was blessed with this job after 7 years working on charter boats, its hardon a family in charter fishing ,gone all the time in the summer and money relies on so many varyables ,weather, boat, customers, and latley laws. sorry for the life story ......


----------



## manco171

Manco, "For a Few Dollars More" Clint Eastwood movie. Thats the only time his name is mentioned. At the end he's counting all the dead bandits on the wagon and realizes ones missing. Turns around and shoots the last one just in time. Classic.


----------



## FizzyLifter

Mine comes from "Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory" where Charlie and hisGrandfather drank"fizzy lifting juice." Me and a couple buddies used to jam out alot and joked when we made it big our band would be called "Fizzy Lifter" cause fizzy was a synonymfor spirits (alcoholic beverage). Andwe would play alotsouthern rock/hippiemusic which was spirit lifting and also made you want to grab a beer. It all made perfect sense at the time, after a few spirits of course! Anyway, decided to name my boat that too since fishing is very spirit lifting to me and often calls for a cold oneor two on the ride in.


----------



## deadly dick

deadly dick is the name of the spoon sold at boaters world. I thought it was a funny name, like when I catch slippery dicks ( a type of wrasse) on deadly dicks. LOL


----------



## JoeZ

It means my name is Joe Z.

Pretty simple.


----------



## Halfmoon

If I told ya, I would have to kill ya.


----------



## Garbo

This has been a great read. 

Any new members.


----------



## floater1

i use floater cause that is my technique for catching fish just throw it out and let it float a while till it sinks i have caught more snapper and king than any outher method i have tried


----------



## Garbo

> *floater (11/15/2007)*i use floater cause that is my technique for catching fish just throw it out and let it float a while till it sinks i have caught more snapper and king than any outher method i have tried


I am glad you told that. I always have thought something else.


----------



## kTkGreenGo

ktk for Kappa Tappa Kegga. and green go is my cars name... it's green and it gos.. or at least use to. or ******...cuz im american.


----------



## bayou bandit

Well, one summer afternoon when I was a kid,my dad and I were fishing on the banks of a lake on my grandparents' farm. Hetold me that fishing was the one thing that could guarantee a long life. He said that while everyone was busy chasing their tails, pissing their life away, we were actually "stealing time" from life itself.Well, now I live on Bayou Grande and like any bank robberwho getsexcited looking at a bank, every day I look out at the water, and all I think about is "stealing time." Hell, even if I go out and don't catch a thing,I feel better just for gettingaway from all of the crap out there in the "real" world. 

Actually, I wasn't planning on going fishing today, butnow after writing this, I'm outta here!


----------



## mantress

Been in the Navy 18+ years and all aviators have a callsign.Sometimes during boring meetings and on some legendary "liberty calls", I have been known to catch some ZZZzzzzz's in some very uncomfortable places and shapes. So I have named "The Mantress"- half Man, half Mattress.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Clay-Doh, Like Play-Doh!

I'm fun to play with, non-toxic, and relatively cheap amusement!:letsdrink


----------



## flynurse

hey mpmorr that means normal saline. your wife must be a nurse.

well mine, i fly fish (sometimes) and a nurse. so flynurse it was. not that i'm fly or like that. but now that i have moved back here began doing other stuff too. like regular fishing, diving, spearfishing. don't get to do any of them as often as i like. like most of us.


----------



## evacuee

Evacuee refers to my family's evacuation to Pensacola during Hurricane Katrina. We lived in Gulfport on a bayou and got 22 feet of water at out house. We all liked Pensacola so much we stayed. Great beaches, fishing, local swim team (GPAC) and people.


----------



## smoovefisher

When I was growing up everyone called me smoove. I_t was originally "Smoothe", but many of the children pronounced it with the "v" sound once they lost their front baby teeth and it stuck from then own. _Once I joined the PFF, I added "Fisher"because I'm a fisher...man!


----------



## Bigg J

got mine from the love of being on the water. whether i'm over or under i love every minute of it.:reallycrying sounds kinda cheesy, but thats the way it be.


----------



## fishingfromagunship

I fly AC-130 gunships and I fish...hence..."fishingfromagunship". The ship thing just sort of worked. Although due to one I never get to do the other lately LOL:blownaway


----------



## SandyKeys

Mine used to have a very special meaning to me, but since times have changed.... I guess it can mean that I lost my keys in the Sand! :letsdrink


----------



## bigfishrookie

> *Last Drop (10/19/2007)*Mine is from the boat my brother and use to share. It had the Maxwell House "Good to the Last Drop" sticker on the side of it. I believe the boat was won by the previous owner. 79 18ft Whaler Outrage. I also like to have the last drop when fishing, drinking or whatever.:letsdrink I can't decide on my new boat name jury is still out. My folk think I should name it "Boys-R-US" cause our last name is Boys but I'm a fraid people will get the wrong idea like on Memorial Weekend.nonono


I used to see you guys out there all the time. Man it's been years, but the name sticks out.


----------



## SouthernAngler

Mines pretty simple...Im from the south and I fish-SouthernAngler


----------



## SouthernAngler

[No one ever gets it, but believe it or not my wife just had me order *NACLH2O *for her. No matter how long it takes I bet no one in this state will ever figure it out.[/quote]

I get the formula sodium chlorine water...but what does it mean?


----------



## AUBuilder

> *SouthernAngler (11/20/2007)*
> 
> 
> 
> [No one ever gets it, but believe it or not my wife just had me order *NACLH2O *for her. No matter how long it takes I bet no one in this state will ever figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> I get the formula sodium chlorine water...but what does it mean?
Click to expand...

NACL = Sodium Chloride = Salt

NACLH20 = Salt Water


----------



## DukeDevil91

Mine refers to my favorite team, the Duke Blue Devils with my birth year at the end.


----------



## Ultralite

:bump

thought I'd bring this back cause of the new members andrevive curtis' thought provoking threads...last I spoke to him, he was on his way up to BF Georgia somewhere for another job...still kinda neat how everyone came up with their screen names...


----------



## jackedup

it's what my platoon sargent called me before he made me do pushups :banghead


----------



## Tuna Man

> *mpmorr (10/29/2007)*I tried to sign up with SALTH20 but it was taken so I just used my user_id from work. Michael Patrick Morrissey. Here is why I wanted SALTH20.
> 
> No one ever gets it, but believe it or not my wife just had me order *NACLH2O *for her. No matter how long it takes I bet no one in this state will ever figure it out.


NaClH2O ...now that's a good one. You are right..very few is any will figure that one out.


----------



## DK'S G3

D for Daniel K for Kealer G3 is what kind of boat I have.

cool thread


----------



## P-cola_Native

My screen name comes from being a descendent of multiple families that have been established in the Pensacola area since the colonial periods (Gonzalez, Bonifey, and Maher). 

I came up with it for the Florida Sportsman forum a couple of years ago.


----------



## miztergentz

MIZTERGENTZ= I used to own Gent's Formal Wear, thus the name..... I sold my store a couple of years ago, and once I get another GULF boat, then I will get myself another name!


----------



## SKEETER

Years ago a guy I work with would kid me about being from Jay,and growing up in the country I probably had a mosquito for a pet.Thus the name skeeter.Then everyone else followed suit,and the name stuck over the years.Just a work nickname.


----------



## no woryz

Its the best way to love life, with no woryz......especially when you deal with the bad stuff from time to time.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

Um yea....Pinksnapper, Twoleggedtuna...Get the point?

Catching PinkSnapper.....


----------



## jim mills

Mine is a no-brainer also. It translates to "horse's a$$".


----------



## snobble007

Pier Fishing at its finest!


----------



## BADBOY69

Mine is really from the kind ofluck I have...kinda like Murphy's Law! I got tagged w/ "badboy"back in the dayb/c I'd try to prove(usually unsuccessfully) I wasa hardass!:banghead Years ago when I signed up for my firste-mail, it asked foreight characters, two being numerical. Not thinking, I typed "BADBOY99" and it kicked back "BADBOY*69*"! It has never been already taken and works for every password, address, call sign, etc., so it's easy to remember! It's kind of embarrassing though to explain to other forum membersthat you are, "BADBOY69"...it's not'cuz I think I'm a badass, just no manner of luck, whatsoever!:doh


----------



## Jig n Hawgs

Mine came from the love of fishing for big bass with a jig. (Hogs), but had to modify it a little.

My favorite was the eakins jig, with a crawfish trailer.


----------



## J.Sharit

Mine came from an old book written in 1933 by a guy named Capt. Wm E Young he pretty much established the commercial shark fishing trade in both oceans of the U.S. It's also a family joke if you ask my brother what Kane mano means he'll tell you it's hawaiian for FAT FISHERMAN. It works for me either way.


----------



## Sea Rooster

I like to fight roosters...and I like the sea.


----------



## GrouperTrooper

I brought mine with me when I moved here from Venice, FL. I was a State Trooper there and loved to fish for, catch and eat my favorite fish...GROUPER and that's what I was known as except for a few other names that I won't mention here


----------



## daddytime

I named my first saltwater boat "daddytime" as a dig at my ex-wife and because I wore it out every weekend I had the triplets. They love the name and wanted to transfer the name to the orange boat, but after some discussion, they chose "problem child".

Aday coming when I'll be fishing in a Viking called....."child support".


----------



## Ultralite

i like it tom...God bless you man...all for the love of fishing...and of course, your spouse and kids...


----------



## Strictly Bizness

it's the name of my boat. it actually started back in highschool. i had a pretty bad a$$ camaro. one of my friends wanted to drag race me for some money, so we did. he missed a gear at the start and i beat him by a long shot. one of the drunk on lookers yelled out "don't race that guy, that camaro is strictly business". the name kinda stuck to the car for a while so i carried it on when i bought my first boat. i wish my boat was as fast as that camaro was though:banghead


----------



## The Raven

Raven:Military specialist in electronic warfare and reconnaissance


----------



## daddytime

> *Strictly Bizness (2/13/2008)*it's the name of my boat. it actually started back in highschool. i had a pretty bad a$$ camaro. one of my friends wanted to drag race me for some money, so we did. he missed a gear at the start and i beat him by a long shot. one of the drunk on lookers yelled out "don't race that guy, that camaro is strictly business". the name kinda stuck to the car for a while so i carried it on when i bought my first boat. i wish my boat was as fast as that camaro was though:banghead


I gotta fast boat for ya that can fish the SKA 23 class-I see one of your sponsors is Florida Commercial Tire-ask Taco (Jeff)about 'problem child'-

I'm sure your happy with yours and its probably paid for-good luck this season


----------



## Killin' Time

Killin' Time=great Clint Black Album, what we do in the boatwith the kids, just Killin' Time and enjoying our family, and when it's just me and the old man fishin'it's _*KILLIN' TIME*._ Also, what I am doingon this forum, don't tell anyone.


----------



## popeye 1

Look like Popeye (skinny with huge forearms especially the right one(hehehe) I have a great bitter beer face when asked to perform.


----------



## hydraporter

Hydraporter = I own a Hydra-Sports boat + my first name is Porter.


----------



## tld15uga

There was a TLD15 sitting on my dresser when I was trying to think up a screen name, and UGA is my alma mater.


----------



## fairdinkum

Good old Aussie slang

*"Fair dinkum :* true, genuine "

:usaflag


----------



## hjorgan

hjorgan for Hugh Jorgan ... My Bar Name.

Say it a few times....


----------



## hudini

hudini

it's because I can never be found except on the the water and good luck finding me there


----------



## Dplantmann

Dplantmann actually originated from a resturant name. It is all explained on my business website 

rootfeeders.com click on the Dplantmann link on bottom of the home page, then click on the Name link.

The name is slated to recieve a trademark in June of this year. I use it as the name of my landscaping

talk show 'The Dplantmann Show' and it will be the brand name for the landscape how-to DVD's that we

will be starting to produce, come spring.


----------



## Ozeanjager

ozeanjager .......... german for" ocean hunter"


----------



## Humphreys

Mines obvious...Last name...5th generation Pensacolian.


----------



## reelnutz

Mine is rather odd for the two to be in the same sentence however it fits me, i love to fish and play a card game called texas holdem that has a term off the flop that is called The Nuts and its the nuts that cost my money now and then. hints REELNUTZ


----------



## Sharkbait410

Being raised in Georgia, I didnt start saltwater fishing until a few years after I moved here. I learned to throw nets for bait and mullet, and also learned some basic instructions on wadeing around parts of Perdido bay. I would wait until dark to even get in the water and wade around the docks near Lillian bridge where 98 goes into Alabama. I had a greatfriend that grew up in Ft. Walton but was stationed at N.A.S Pensacola. Navy Cheif Charlie Ardinger.We even met Bill Hargraeves one afternoon cast-netting for mullet.He and a few other of our friends came hunting me one night in the bay after finding a few things I left on shore for when I returned. When I got back they had the Sherrifs Dept. there and were preparing to contact local search and rescue. I had been doing it for a couple seasons and they all said I was nothin but Sharkbaitwadeing at night around there. 410 are numbers that followed me around since I was 17 yrs old.


----------



## fossil

I wish that I could say that my name has something to do with fishing. In actuality, I was in my mid 30's when I went to college. I ended up running the men's dormitory while I was there and the guys took to calling me fossil and grandpa. Since I got along with all the residents pretty well, I took the names as a compliment. Fossil just stuck and my daughter made my first e-mail account in that name.


----------



## PaleRed

If you ever see me, you'll know.


----------



## Linkovich

Mines from the SNL jeopardy skit with Will Ferrell and Norm MacDonald.


----------



## BIGRIGZ

BigRigz was a nickname my drivers ed teacher made up.He was a BIG black man, aretired Green Bay Packers football playerfrom the '70's.He made up a nickname for EVERY kid!

Every time he would see one of us he would holler "BIGRIGZ" and while he was pumping his arm up and down ( like the motion you make when you're trying to get a semi-truck to honk for ya ) he would say "HIT IT ONE TIME FOR ME!" and then we would holler back "WOOT WOOT" (mimicking a Big Rig's horn honking).

Riggs is our last name so that's the story of how BigRigz came to be....


----------



## Wahoonurse

I am Registered Nurse and I love catching and eating wahoo.

:letsparty


----------



## Lynchmob

My last name is Lynch. Just a nickname I have had forever.


----------



## seapro

The type boat that i have. Very cool thread :clap


----------



## flipthelip

Flipthelip ..my buddies say soon asI reel the fish in, the hook comes out so they say fish has flip the lip on me. Or maybe because I justtalk to much.:doh


----------



## pappastratos

pappastratos, "pappa" beacuse i am Greek & it is part of my orginal last name,, "Stratos" because my bass boat is a Stratos,,


----------



## nic247nite

nic247nite: I'm Nick 24hrs a day 7days a week and I am more of night time person, I am not really a morning person if you have seen me at Posner at 8am.


----------



## Fish Happens

> *nic247nite (4/22/2008)*nic247nite: I'm Nick 24hrs a day 7days a week and I am more of night time person, I am not really a morning person if you have seen me at Posner at 8am.






Dude, that pic is awesome of that wave runner guy! Nice one. 



Anyway, my name comes from a business i'm starting. Its the name of the business. Fish Happens. I cant disclose what the business will be doing but you will all know soon enough. As for the other Fish Happens 83 guy on this forum. He is an old friend of mine and he is my main fishing partner. He just liked the name I guess.


----------



## Cub Tub

Chicago Cub Fan, Bears, fan, Blackhawk fan. I have a 1997 21' Cape Horn, It looks like a tub in the water. So "Cub Tub" If you see me flying a white colored flag with a blue W on it, the cubs won that day.:letsdrink


----------



## Realtor

It's what I do for a living. Seeing the pleasure on a persons face when they sell or buy a home is one of the most rewarding things. Plus I gain so many friends doing this as well.


----------



## IAMHOOKED

HOOKED ON MYGIRLS(WIFE & DAUGHTERS)PFF ,FISHING ,HUNTING, SKEET & TARGET SHOOTING, BEER ,ETC....:letsdrink


----------



## Death From Above

Witha gig, from the tree standand from my F-16 Fighting Falcon.


----------



## Heller High Water

Great thread! My last name is Heller, and before a skull fracture I would go fishing no matter what the conditions. My buddies came up with the name for the boat Heller High Water, i.e. I will go fishing come hell or high water. It was the best thing I heard for our boat name/fishing team.


----------



## ReelDuel

ReelDuel the name of my boat


----------



## recess

Recess, Due to me growing up in the florida keys, One day at school recess was called. Well you guess it after recess ended for an hour, the teacher found me in the canal behind the high school fishing. I have for the last 35 years named my boats RECESS, To incude everyone on the boat we use TEAM RECESS. Capt. Gene TEAM RECESS


----------



## FishBlogTV.com

Nothing fancy to mine, its the address to my blog  I dont go by any nicknames in real life, though, so.. hrm... not very creative


----------



## Emerald Ghost

Mine is Patman. My name is Pat, and years ago my co workers would call me Patman,.... and it stuck.


----------



## landlocked

It means I STILL ain't got no darn boat!!!!! 

:reallycrying:reallycrying:reallycrying


----------



## Radiater

I work on radiation cancer treatment machines (Linear Accelerators).


----------



## Barry Cole

Hell, mine is boring...:letsdrink


----------



## SCUBA Junkie

Mine is fairly self-explanatory. Diving is like crack..once you're into it, you're addicted.


----------



## Seegul51

Well, Seegul is because I would talk a lot (As Seagulls continuously are chattering) , that was given to me at the plant many years ago, and the 51 was my age for the first internet account.


----------



## imkilroy

This thread has been a great read! Way back when I was in middle school I would alway's draw the "Kilroy was here" with the the little face looking over the wall everywhere. Then Styx came out with a song that stated "I'm Kilroy" (Yes I was a Styx fan) So that has been my sign on for everything since the early 80's.


----------



## croakerchoker

because someone already took flounderpounder(was my nick name in mobile) :reallycrying


----------



## GMan

Ok I have worked on Generators for about 13 years now. When I was in Iraq I was overa FOB generator dept. I was just simply called generator man or gen1 for a call sign. As for team name Blue Shocker well, I have a Blue Wave boat and I can produce electricity, shocker.


----------



## Garbo

> *Turd Ferguson (3/11/2008)*Mines from the SNL jeopardy skit with Will Ferrell and Norm MacDonald.


That's Funny right there.


----------



## Fish on!

Ok mine may not have a good story but i just love the sound of someone (especially myself)

yelling the magic words "FISH ON!"


----------



## ElJay

The phonetica sound of the initials to my name and middle name: Louis John . Yeah I know, unoriginal, but it is what it is.


----------



## KingMe!!!

I just moved back to the area and decided to buy a boat again. When my wife was tagging along with me while buying all that is needed to outfit a boat. Fishing, safety equip. etc...she said she didn't realize how much money it would cost to go fishing. Because I didn't tell her before hand of course. So when I joined the forum i came up with ($$2fish) money to fish. Thinking about changing it to "KingMe!!!" since thats the name I just put on my boat.


----------



## mk82snakei

I am a weapons loader for the USAF and mk82snakei is a 500# high drag bomb :usaflag








:letsdrink


----------



## Garbo

Dang......

Great Read......

Nice to know Ya.........


----------



## sailfish

It's the only fish I've always wanted to catch, but cant. Went fishing out of miami, in ten foot sea's, notta, gone to the keys, numerous times, notta,still going out to the nipple, notta. one day. Then I guess my screen name will change?:banghead


----------



## Fifty-Fifty_2

:angel


----------



## dbyrd2100

Nothing interesting. First initial, last name, boat model.


----------



## Diverdan

Everybody can guess my name and I like to dive. I like to fish too, but "fishermandan" didn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## snakeman14

well snakeman is what all my friends call cause i have basically caught every snake from around this area except for coreal and blue indigo. 14 is the number of people with yahoo email adresses that begin with snakeman lol


----------



## Garbo

> *Fifty-Fifty_2 (7/6/2008)*It's the name of our boat, which came about when my husband and a friend of his bought a 24 ft. Grady White, thus they both owned the boat 50-50.
> 
> Well that didn't work out to well the guy decided he couldn't afford it any longer and bailed, so my husband became the sole owner but kept the name anyway, when we got our new Grady White in 2006 we just added the roman numeral 2 on to it, thus fifty-fifty ll


*Now that's Cool. *


----------



## Backlash

It happens a lot to me , so my screen name says it all...:doh


----------



## sailmaker

Mine says it all in a nutshell! Really though, I not only make and repair sails but have am a sailing specialist who has also been in the fiberglass/composite building and repair business since 1971.:usaflag


----------



## jenoagirl

jenoa was the nickname my mother had for me before she passed away in 1995.


----------



## JoeZ

I feel like I should have tried harder with my name.


----------



## nextstep

our first boat was named steppinstone. ivan bounced it off the house a couple 100 times. we named our next boat nextstep. proably should not name a boat anything with the word stone in it.


----------



## Longbeard

i love to turkey hunt in the spring


----------



## catchenbeatsfishen

When the new forum was stood up I had to re-sign up and changed from my initials to "Wisheniwasfishen". It was very close to another forum members screen name. When they contacted me and asked me to change my screen name I gladly did to "Catchenbeatsfishen"


----------



## Boscoboy

Bosco is my lab retrievers name he loves the water and since I have no son's just girls he will always be my boy. I will miss him when he decides to depart his trouble free world.


----------



## SemperFi-sh

I'm a U.S. Marine, and our motto is Semper Fi (Fi short for Fidelis) which means "always faithful." Well, I tagged two little letters to the end that I thought would pretty much describe me. I'm "always faithful" and "always fishin'."


----------



## monsterflat

Monster (obviously that means really big) flat (as in the flathead catfish) 



Yeah so I'm from Atlanta and only have time and $$ to fish freshwater. At least I can live vicariously through the guys & gals on this forum. Damn I wish I lived on the panhandle...

:hoppingmad:banghead:hoppingmad:banghead


----------



## Garbo

> *SemperFi-sh (7/7/2008)*I'm a U.S. Marine, and our motto is Semper Fi (Fi short for Fidelis) which means "always faithful." Well, I tagged two little letters to the end that I thought would pretty much describe me. I'm "always faithful" and "always fishin'."



Thats Cool. Thanks for your service.


----------



## snake 166

My son (snake 133) named me when he was in Turkey and we spent a lot of time playing Quake over the internet. So my name doesn't mean anything. However, I am a snake lover and used to make pocket money catching snakes and selling them to the medical research dept at Gainesville. Have caught coral snakes and an Indigo.


----------



## wetaline

Pretty simple, when you go fishing your line gets wet. 

When I was a little kid, my dad would ask me " do you wanna go wet a line?" Of course I always said yes. It is just kind of a little reminder of when I would go fishing with my dad. We don't get to do that very much anymore because he still lives up in GA. Still enjoy going every chance we get, but now I'm the one asking him," wanna go wet a line?"


----------



## BBob

BBob is short for Billy-Bob which happens to be my name. "Billy-Bob" was already taken on the ol' forum so when with BBob. After reading Ten pages of screen name history I now feel total inadequate and inept at showing screen names. It is all Curtis' fault for starting this oustanding thread.

Billy-Bob


----------



## User1265

Figured I would bring this back to the top for the newbies to chime in. Plus somebody just asked about the name Garbo.


----------



## pacsman

I work in the Radiology Dept of a hospital. All the images are stored on computers. Picture Archiving and Communication Systems. PACS. I spend more time at work than where I want to be...On the water.

Holy Crap....my wife is right I have turned into such a nerd. What a 180. From pourning drinks to slapping key strokes.

Gotta feed the kids somehow.


----------



## lastcast

Sincethe first time my wife & I fished together, we would always look at each other at the end of the day and say "LAST CAST". Of course it never was, so when I put new decals on the side I had to add ( I promise), that doesn't seem to help either. Skip


----------



## Greenjeans

Mine comes from my last name Green and Greenjeans was just a nickname from a few Navy buddies and what my wife calls me when shes a bit perturbed with something I have done.. 

As much as I have been fishing lately I think I should change it to the Green Machine..


----------



## sirmashalot

because i like to mash kill and greeze 



blacksmoke these motherfers


----------



## Misn 1

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>My family has always been a fishing family...freshwater fishing that is. We've also always been a 'beach' loving family. Two years ago (7/2/06), I lost my middle son Ross, age 19 1/2, in an auto accident in Panama City while we were on vacation. I have two other sons, 25 and 17, and my wife of 28 years. Times have been tough, but we are a very close family. With the help of family, friends, and the Lord, we are able to move on. Just this year (08), we have begun to vacation again, And, of course, we gravitated back to the beach. We favor the Orange Beach and Gulf Shores areas since I have family in Foley, and it's only about a 3 hour drive for us (Collinsville, Mississippi). Problem was that the boys don't seem to enjoy just going to the beach as much as they used to. My wife can sit there all day...every day. We don't play golf, so I got to thinking: what can I do that will cause us to wantto go more, spend more time together, build memories. It hit me...fish!!! We love fish, love to catch them, and love to eat them. I got to looking around and guess what I did? Yup! I bought a boat...a 23' Cobia WA with a 200hp Yamaha.

Ross was a great student and an exceptionally gifted athlete. It seemed that anything he tried came easy to him and he had a knack for just figuring things out. He was a natural leader among his peers, which caused our adult neighbor to nickname him the "Godfather". Ross was also an avid outdoorsman. He hunted and fished with an older man's soul...with a passion that I admired. And he was very good at both. Since he will be missed each and every time we take the boat out, we named the boat the "MISSING ONE". Hence the screen name Misn 1 (which is also my personalized truck tag).

:angel


----------



## MR.STAAL

i just love the reels!


----------



## highbars

The guys in my motorcycle club call me Highbars because I always have apehangers on my bike.


----------



## Orion45

*Orion* from the Navy's P-3 Orion aircraft. And *45* for my first duty assignment (Patrol Squadron Forty-Five) in Jacksonville, FL. Thus *Orion45*.


----------



## Fish Happens

Fish Happens is a company I am starting. Cant tell you what it is yet, but you will all know soon enough. Got to love those trademarks:letsdrink


----------



## Glastronix

My boat is a Glastron, and I combined it with the name of an old school 80's rap group called Mantronix (for some reason the name always made me think of glastron)....so you get Glastronix.


----------



## #1hookup

mine is from the first time i ever hooked up on a big fish in the gulf. I was fishing the pensacola beach pier the first time and never had seen anyone or anything like i did. I came in late february when these teenagers were hanging up on bonita. Being from central florida and coming here for college the only fishing i liked was freshwater. But once i hung one on light tackle it changed my life. I now just about always fish salt water. I was ill prepared that day with penn knockoff and got spooled on my second fish. Man was i embarrased.:banghead:banghead


----------



## Razzorduck

Graduated from Arkansas and I used to duck hunt to much

Seems like I mainly fish these days


----------



## skint back

I was fishing from a gheenoe with I think a 2.5 on the backwhen 'the man" stopped by to do his routine inspection. As we were chatting up, I told the officer that he was lucky thatI had decided not to fire her up and out run him to the landing. He started laughing, talking about how I would be "skint back" in my gheenoe if I let 'er rip...and the name just stuck from there.

So my 19 carolina skiff is called skint back and my 17' 1971 mako I am trying to restore is called Reel Confused, which I am most of the time:toast


----------



## Professor Rick

It's my job!



Cheers!

Rick


----------



## Catchin Hell

No real story here... the wife named my boat and even came up with the graphics after I bought my boat just to remind me how much hell I was going to catch for buying it... That's the only reason I can think of that she named it "Catchin Hell". Heck, she doesn't even fish and she put four decals on there just in case I missed the first two...:banghead


----------



## Ozeanjager

german cajun ..... ozeanjager - ocean hunter in german


----------



## Garbo

> *skint back (8/21/2008)*I was fishing from a gheenoe with I think a 2.5 on the backwhen 'the man" stopped by to do his routine inspection. As we were chatting up, I told the officer that he was lucky thatI had decided not to fire her up and out run him to the landing. He started laughing, talking about how I would be "skint back" in my gheenoe if I let 'er rip...and the name just stuck from there.
> 
> So my 19 carolina skiff is called skint back and my 17' 1971 mako I am trying to restore is called Reel Confused, which I am most of the time:toast


*Thats pretty neat. I think its a cool Officer that can cut up and be laid back while still doing his job.*


----------



## Key Wester

<P align=center>just answer the question


----------



## Biller48

my favorite gun of choice for slingin steel, i also go by Kevin


----------



## florida_girl23

I decided I want to live in florida forever. I've been in love with the place since the day I moved here. 

And 23, cause Michael Jordan was the first basketball player I watched religiously and was far from the last


----------



## BuckWild

I've been known to get a lil Buck Wild at times, and I like shootin bucks!


----------



## PorknBeans

well, back in highschool we would always try to find different things to call eachother...u take a name reffering to a reproductive organ, cuss word, etc..., and add a noun to it to make a good word combination (i.e. bitchcarrot, asshat, cockjocky) keeping in mind u want to try and make both words have a close vowel sound.......Twat Waffel was the best, unique, and underrated word combonation ever created, and it just stuck.:letsdrink


----------



## Triple C

This has been a great read. I have to admit, lots of screen names had nothing to do with what I expected. When first signing up, I was not very creative and my screen name was Dale S, first name, last initial. I guess in retrospect, I am still not very creative. I am fortunate that my wife loves to boat, fish, and eat fish. But since I am the main cook at our house, I went for what I usually do after we go (if we are lucky). Catch, Clean, and Cook.

Dale Stinson


----------



## Blue Magic

Sailfish, Tuna, Marlin, Dolphin, Cobalt Blue Water, hence the name Blue Magic.


----------



## bigpopper

I choose "bigpopper" because friend of mine said "those are some big poppers" when I showed him my fly box for my bass and stripers, so when I had to choose a screen name "bigpopper" came to mind. I use big poppers(3/0 and 4/0)when i fly fish for large/small mouth bass and stripers. I also like using popper plugs for topwater action as well.


----------



## smelldatuna

i go fishing for tuna most of the time ..


----------



## procompz71

procomp is the kind of rims tires and lift kit on my z71 silverado ..


----------



## reelhappy

when i bought my boat my wife ask if i was reelhappy. it is also my boat's name! we are reelhappy to live here in pardise with all of you, our new friends, !!!!!!!! fish on!

scot


----------



## southbound again

Growing up in New Orleans we fished Venice every weekend (south of N.O.) and as soon as we left the marina and hit the river (heading south) we would crank up the Allman Brothers "Southbound" to get the blood flowing and kick the trip off.


----------



## Runned Over

We (Me and my wife and two boys 5 and 7) were returnining from the Blue Angel Beach Show (July 07) at around 1630. (We waited for the boats to thin out) We were on a 1999 21 ft Hurricane deckboat. This was our 3rd trip to this annual show. After passing under the bridge and traveling west to Sherman Cove we were run over from behind by a 75ft SunSeeker doing 31 mph (GPS download) We were doing about 20kts due to the sea state. I was pinned to my boat and my wife and children were doing a superman imitation hanging from the front rail. Our boat went under at the stern and shut down. When I became unpinned from our boats, I fell overboard and went down the bottom of the yacht and just missed their props. When I surfaced and focused on my boat, I saw my wife and children jumping off our boat into the water. They swam to the yacht and were recovered. I swam with just the use of my arm to the yacht and awited the authority's. 

Long story short (or Longer) we got a small settlement (Stinking Lawyers are all in bed together) and we were able to buy a boat that I had planned to call Run Dover.

Sorry if I have dragged this out.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

> *Run Dover (11/2/2008)*We (Me and my wife and two boys 5 and 7) were returnining from the Blue Angel Beach Show (July 07) at around 1630. (We waited for the boats to thin out) We were on a 1999 21 ft Hurricane deckboat. This was our 3rd trip to this annual show. After passing under the bridge and traveling west to Sherman Cove we were run over from behind by a 75ft SunSeeker doing 31 mph (GPS download) We were doing about 20kts due to the sea state. I was pinned to my boat and my wife and children were doing a superman imitation hanging from the front rail. Our boat went under at the stern and shut down. When I became unpinned from our boats, I fell overboard and went down the bottom of the yacht and just missed their props. When I surfaced and focused on my boat, I saw my wife and children jumping off our boat into the water. They swam to the yacht and were recovered. I swam with just the use of my arm to the yacht and awited the authority's.
> 
> Long story short (or Longer) we got a small settlement (Stinking Lawyers are all in bed together) and we were able to buy a boat that I had planned to call Run Dover.
> 
> Sorry if I have dragged this out.


Glad everyone was ok. What caused this? Drunken Boater, Not watching?


----------



## Garbo

> *Run Dover (11/2/2008)*We (Me and my wife and two boys 5 and 7) were returnining from the Blue Angel Beach Show (July 07) at around 1630. (We waited for the boats to thin out) We were on a 1999 21 ft Hurricane deckboat. This was our 3rd trip to this annual show. After passing under the bridge and traveling west to Sherman Cove we were run over from behind by a 75ft SunSeeker doing 31 mph (GPS download) We were doing about 20kts due to the sea state. I was pinned to my boat and my wife and children were doing a superman imitation hanging from the front rail. Our boat went under at the stern and shut down. When I became unpinned from our boats, I fell overboard and went down the bottom of the yacht and just missed their props. When I surfaced and focused on my boat, I saw my wife and children jumping off our boat into the water. They swam to the yacht and were recovered. I swam with just the use of my arm to the yacht and awited the authority's.
> 
> Long story short (or Longer) we got a small settlement (Stinking Lawyers are all in bed together) and we were able to buy a boat that I had planned to call Run Dover.
> 
> Sorry if I have dragged this out.


*Dang it Man. Glad your alive. *

*I remember seeing a story about that on the news, but I think there was a huge storm come through and there were lots of bad events due to everyone trying to get clear in a huge huddle of boats. *


----------



## Runned Over

No, the Blues do not fly in huge storms. It was a typical July afternoon except for the confused waves due to a large number of wakes. Didn't even have a afternoon t Storm.

The operator of the 75 footer was doing 31 mph in the ICW on autopilot and no lookouts on the busiest boating day of the year. I just happened to be on near the same course (without GPS, good eh?) and of course the sea state was nothing for him. I did think of naming the boat No Luck or Bad Luck but my wife liked Run Dover better. She is from Miss. and it is fitting in more than one way.


----------



## Garbo

I was assuming it was this year, my mistake. This year there as a terrrible storm that came up and if I am not mistaken several were struck by lightening, and there were some bad boat accidents as well, one of which was a boat getting sunk in the intercoastal. 

I am just glad you and family are alive.....


----------



## booyahfishing

I got the booyah from the first time me and my buddies went out shark fishing. Before that, I had never really fished for a decent size fish, so when I caught the first shark and it was about 5 feet long, I yelled out "boo yahh (word that rhymes with witches)" and I like the way it sounded, so hence booyahfishing


----------



## Yankeefisher56

My screen name is sorta self expanitory I'm born and raised from Brooklyn NY and moved out here to work...so YankeeFisher56 means NY fisher and 56 was the number I wore when I played H.S. Football.


----------



## Garbo

Anyone?


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Garbo (6/22/2009)*Anyone?


I don't think I posted on this thread since I changed my screen name a long time ago. My name is Spear Fish in Latin.:letsdrink


----------



## no name

We'll, I get off of work around 5:30. Time for a beer.


----------



## Garbo

> *Telum Piscis (6/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (6/22/2009)*Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I posted on this thread since I changed my screen name a long time ago. My name is Spear Fish in Latin.:letsdrink
Click to expand...



.

*Now that is cool. Look at that, I learned something today. *


----------



## Splittine

Split Tine


----------



## Garbo

> *Splittine (6/22/2009)*Split Tine


.

*OHHHHHH. *

*Now I understand.*


----------



## Buckethead

Pretty self explanatory


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Garbo (6/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Telum Piscis (6/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (6/22/2009)*Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I posted on this thread since I changed my screen name a long time ago. My name is Spear Fish in Latin.:letsdrink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *Now that is cool. Look at that, I learned something today. *
Click to expand...

Telum has a few meanings in Latin. Piscis just means fish plain and simple.
<LI>*telum *armament, arms, weapon, spear</LI><LI>*telum *javelin, spear, arrow, bolt, dart</LI>

* piscis *fish


----------



## bonita dan

bonita dan=MORON in Irish. :banghead


----------



## timeflies

Timeflies was the name of my first boat. Because I love to fly-fish and time certainly flies by when you are trying to catch the bite before work.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown

Stuart Hathaway Brown: It means my mother's name is Bertha with sisters Dixie and Ethel and mom thought we had enough ******* names in the family. SHB


----------



## NavySnooker

NAVY SNOOKER.... I'M AN ACTIVE DUTY NAVALAIRCREWMAN, AND I'VE CAUGHT MORE SNOOK THAN ANYONE ON THIS FORUM (PROMISE), SO THEREFORE I AM... "DIRTY D" THE NAVYSNOOKER... LIKE A BOLT ACTION .308, SIMPLE BUT EFFECTIVE.


----------



## Bullshark

My surfing buddies in college named me this b/c I HATE SHARKS!!!!! It all came together on spring break in the Keys when they wanted to jump off the bridge at Holiday Isle and I went into a 20 minute drunken rant about bull sharks under the bridge. So it's been my name to most of my friendssince my freshman year at UNF.


----------



## ishmel407

Ok here goes. I played basketball in high school in 1997and at the time there was a fast football player named the rocket ishmiel or something like that that played for the cowboys or some other team. My last name isIshee oras everyone called me Ish.So they called me the rocket cause of my blazing speed that I used to run up and down the court.( Im slow as a turtle). The 407 is the last numbers of my first phone number when I moved out while I was in high school. Was 4073 so I shortened it. Great Thread Garbo


----------



## local_hooker

Local hooker was the name of my 14 ft john boat that I had when I was a kid. I named it and my mom made the stencil for it and I spray painted the name on it.


----------



## -- Saints Domination --

The New Orleans Saints Dominate. Well, sometimes.


----------



## Buckethead

> *NavySnooker (6/22/2009)*NAVY SNOOKER.... I'M AN ACTIVE DUTY NAVALAIRCREWMAN, AND I'VE CAUGHT MORE SNOOK THAN ANYONE ON THIS FORUM (PROMISE), SO THEREFORE I AM... "DIRTY D" THE NAVYSNOOKER... LIKE A BOLT ACTION .308, SIMPLE BUT EFFECTIVE.




How do you know people on this Forum aren't born and raised in Snook Alley? :letsdrink


----------



## KnottiBoi

My mom always said I was such a naughty boy as a child. Quote" Your such a naughty boy, I hope you have two just like you!" I was a very bad child with Attention Deficit Disorder,constantly moving until I ran my energy empty and crashed...

Well lucky to say that didn't happen, my quiet, never in trouble, brother got them instead. :baby:banghead

Changed it to a little more nautical and modern: KnottiBoi

Fish On!!!

CD


----------



## hotshot

for several years and up until last april, i owned a hotshot trucking company so all my screen names have just been hotshot.


----------



## fred

Mine means I'm not very clever. Years ago I tried to make up a clever name, called myself D2008R (D - ton - 8 R, detonator), nobody could get it straight so I gave up.

I'm not "charismatic" at all, only had one nickname in my life and I got it 3-putting the 18th from 3 feet (long story, but it was a cold windy day and the green was slick as deer guts on a doorknob). I don't advertise that name.

I have enjoyed the thread. Big Red, I keep a document where I record clever quotes I've seen. Yours about "finishing things" went on it, that's a keeper.


----------



## nonameangler+1

Mine is simple. My boat is an Angler 204 cuddythat does not have a name. On the old forum I used to be just nonameangler but I went so long without logging on I guess Chris deleted the profile, andsince I got married last fall to a wonderful women named Angie I just decided to make the new screen name 

Nonameangler+1

Thats it, simple:usaflag


----------



## BentStraight

Back in the 80's I hooked a HUGE red snapper while fishing for triggerfish with light tackle, after a 40 minute battle it was almost close enough to gaff when it made one last run, when it was over my hook was "bent straight". My wife replied that's an "oxy-moron". A couple years later a tree fell on my 15' aluminum Polar Craft boat severly crushing the port side, now my boat is "Bent Straight"


----------



## RustyRN

Well, My name is Rusty and i am a Registered Nurse = RustyRN. oke


----------



## fisherboy20

nothin special really. ever since i was 5 ive loved to fish. since i was a little boy at the time my dad used to say i was his little fisherboy then the 20 came from my number in baseball. thats the two things i love is fishin and baseball


----------



## Thunderstruck

Also the boat name. Name comes from the first trip out in it, we got caught in a bad thunder storm. The lightining struck so close, that the thunder shook everything in the boat.


----------



## countryjwh

mine is easy also. country being thati have been raised up out of the city and such, and jwh are my initial. like i said, nothing much to it like some of the stories on here.


----------



## stickmyshare

> *Midnight Rider (10/20/2007)*I like to stay up way past midnight giggin those flounda's :usaflag:usaflag


and I "stick my share" of them myself


----------



## Fishforlife2

fishforlife2=fishfl2=fishflorida2 the twos there cause well I had fishforlife but ..........I lost the password and my email and all that stuff was wrong.


----------



## Power Wagon

When I was young, my dad had a 3/4 ton '76 Dodge Power Wagon. He worked out of it during the week and we hunted out of it on the weekends. CB radios were the thing in those days - especially if you hunted w/dogs like we did then. Our handle on the CB was "Power Wagon". Had forgotten all about it until I started trying to come up with a screen name for this forum. Sure miss those days gone by. We had a lot of fun in that old truck. Still have the truck - just can't afford to keep it running.


----------



## Ocean Potion

well this name is the same as my boat,got it when it was new 1986 by taking 20 cases of beer to Bimini for a three day fishing trip. Hey,you got the potion for when we cross the ocean, well got shortened to ocean potion. Twenty cases beer and four hundred pounds of ice,fun trip.:toast


----------



## bully48

went to miss.state mascot=bully played football there wore #48 = bully48


----------



## kahala boy

Kahala boy................kahala means amberjack in hawaiian. the fish I love to catch....Not great but have caught my share. Been thinking about changing to my boat's name below....:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## LazyFatYANKEE

*If you cant figure my name out... you might need a doctors visit.*


----------



## cert-315

Played the law enforcement game back home for a few years before moving here...(and I'm glad to be done with it!) My screen name is combination of a team I used to be on, CERT, or Community Emergency Response Team....NOT to be confused with SWAT or SRT, at least where I came from. I wasn't a sniper or entry team guy, hate to admit it, but I just ain't that tough.The team wasgeared toward community policing issues, i.e., drug houses, concentrated enforcement in bad neighborhoods, prostitution, you know, thestuff that makes the town look worse than it is, along with contingency programs (like if a nuke or chem-bio weapon hit the area resulting in civil unrest or the "Mad Max Environment lol"....never needed it.)And the "315" was one of my DSNs....I've used the cert-315 as an email, screen name etc, for so darn long I'm just used to it....I should probably find something new though since I'm outta the game..:doh


----------



## Buckethead

> *Fishforlife2 (6/23/2009)*fishforlife2=fishfl2=fishflorida2 the twos there cause well I had fishforlife but ..........I lost the password and my email and all that stuff was wrong.




T'was indeed a great series. I think Detroit ended up gassed in the end. Pittsburgh has some better skill players at certain points, but overall Detroit has a better overall lineup. Being a Pitt fan, I was pleased with the outcome, but give tons of credit to Detroit for being what they are, dominant.


----------



## CATCHell

I have been a captain for over 25 years, and when you are catching fishyou arethe hero.

But when they don't bite your the zero and the crew will give you hell.

So I have been catching hell for a long time. CATCHell


----------



## TheonlyMariner

Mine is from the first Charter Boat I ran In Destin back in '73 "MARINER", I had to add a little cause "Mariner" is a popular handle on "Fish Head" forums and sites


----------



## beerfish

Mine is simply two things I greatly enjoy Beer and Fish.


----------



## birdsnest

I've been able to create a birdsnest with every kind of reel. Even did it with a winch.


----------



## fucaiyon

alot of ******** friends of mine made fun of my love for offshore fishing, they used to say Damn Caiyon where you fishing today.I finally found out years later that Fu meant damn and Caiyon meant Idiot so There for Fucaiyon. I really enjoy offshore and my idiot friends. They dont have a big boat so who is the Caiyon now.


----------



## FY05CPO

Mine is the fiscal year that I made Chief.


----------



## Pcolaguy

Mine is the nicknamemy brother gave our sister after we took her out fishing for stripers and blues in Narragansett Bay, RI. We had a wager going for whoever caught the first fish and the biggest fish and within 10 minutes of dropping her line, she had the first (bluefish) and five minuteslater, she had the biggest (striper). He was so mad,he endearingly started to refer to herasthe 'fishing bitch'.


----------



## LoupGarou

Loup Garou was the name of my last boat, the name comes from the cajun legend of the wolfman or swamp monster. Our parents use to scare us with stories of the loup garou when we were kids to keep us from straying of when camping and stuff.


----------



## Trucker

Mine is actually "River Rat" but that was taken when I joined the forum so I use Trucker since I was a over the road truck driver for ten yrs. River Rat is what we were called when I was on the river boats in Vietnam in the 60's. You don't find to many guys that were on them.:usaflag


----------



## Russian

Freshman year of college a group of new found friends started calling me the Russian cuz they thought I looked like Ivan Drago from Rocky IV. The name just kind of stuck and pretty soon everyone I knew or met including all my high school buddies called me the Russian. Some of those people never knew my real name, probably a good thing. Even everyone at the new job after I graduated called me by the name. To this day everyone still calls me the Russian.


----------



## Spanky45

Our Gang was a wonderful series of short films that I watched as a kid. I picked Spanky's nickname and it's stuck over the years. The 45 is the year I was born.

Good fishin all:usaflag


----------



## Snatch it

WellI didn't put a whole lot of thought in my screen name. I thoughtabout whenI am on the water andIthinkI am getting a biteI would snatch it !! Thus giving me the name Snatch it !! Pretty stupid huh!!


----------



## missing 5pt.

a couple years ago when i was 13 (now 17), i went deer hunting in alabamafor my first time with a good buddy of mine. well a nice full 5pt. walked up 10 yards in front of me (first time ever seeing a deer, let alone a buck in person). well i started to shake but i didnt have a gun with me, and i wanted to pull a trigger on that thing so bad. so missing 5pt. comes in.

i know weird but first buck i could have had but missed.


----------



## tight lines

Wishing everyone tight lines.


----------



## darustynut

I am "da rusty nut" 

Rusty= I'm old, joints gettingcreaky, and(my kids say )grumpy.

Nut=then there are those poor mis-informed individuals who think I'mcrazy just cuz they wouldn't do whatI might do!

"Da rusty nut stays tight" (or "tite"), depends on the day, the time, the location, and the circumstances, how many fish and how many beers( or Wild Turkeys, or Marguritas, or Bloody Marys etc.with Buffet in the baackground)

Also we are "alltanrwe" (100% tanned) used elsewhere on net


----------



## mongo

Some of my friends gave me the nickname Mongo after the character in the "Blazing Saddles" movie. I'm 6'08" and 300lbs and I'm always accidently breaking stuff.:doh So, it just kinda stuck!


----------



## capt'n slim

el **** cazador, ******* for "the Spanish Hunter" yall thought i was mexican didin't you, far from it. Always seem to be on the prowl for the elusive spanish mack, and if they open season on illegals i'll be first in line for the permits!!


----------



## Sea Monkey

The OLE thats what I'm going to call it.

I use my name cause I usually fish out in the Gulf. I ain't nothing but a Monkey boat to the Charter Boats. So Sea Monkey is what I go with. No , I ain't no brother!!


----------



## Fajah

a few years ago while visiting my Son in Hawaii, he was a submariner at Pearl. I was out with all his buddies and they kept calling me Mr. Rogers and I had told them to call me John. They are all well mannered and well disciplined and did not fill comfortable calling me by my first name. One of his buddies started calling me Fajah, from the recently released "Goldmember" Austin Powers movie. The freaky deaky dutch guy could not say Father with his accent.



The name stuck, it is now my Grandfather name and Majah is my wife's Grandmother name.



"Fajah, you know, the daddy."


----------



## Hotsauce

"Hotsauce" I putit on everything.


----------



## sunnh2o

Mines pretty simple as well, but meens alot to me. The things I can't live without. SUN AND WATER!!!!!!! What would all of us fishermen do without it, no fish, no fun, no forum.


----------



## Getsome

I was playing Quake3 one night after drinking heavily, it was online play that was getting pretty intense. I was smacking people around, trash talking because I was doing good when a buddy of mine joined the game talking trash. He said he was going to bring it so I changed my name to Getsome and it kinda stuck.


----------



## Woodenchief

First forum I joined years ago was a boat building forum. I was building a wooden dory at the time. I had a wooden indian chief statue in my garage at the time that watched over my work.


----------



## Goonie

Simple, One of the greatest movies of all time !!! (When I was 10)


----------



## gcrbama

Gulf Coast Remodeling in Alabama.when i first started on this forum a year or so ago i wasnt sure if folks from our side of the bridge were welcomed. i have made many friends since then and im glad i became a member. people are very friendly and give great advice.


----------



## onemorecast

onemorecast: When ever I go fishin with the family, they can't hang for the long haul so they say "let's go, we are tired!" and I say, "Ok, let me make "onemorecast". Thats it.


----------



## eodryan

Job= EOD and my first name. It's easy and I use it for everything.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

Gentle wolf. My Creek Indian name. Givin to me by the tribal chief during a naming ceremony. Means a lot to me, matches my personality well. Used to be Aceofspades78 , doesnt really apply anymore.


----------



## Garbo

> *onemorecast (8/26/2009)*onemorecast: When ever I go fishin with the family, they can't hang for the long haul so they say "let's go, we are tired!" and I say, "Ok, let me make "onemorecast". Thats it.


*I do the same thing. *

*I fished several Redfish Tournaments last year, and it was a ritual as well before we started to the weighin in each tournament. *


----------



## MGuns

MGuns - Short for Master Gunnery Sergeant, the rank I retired from the Marine Corps.

:usaflag


----------



## Pass Time

pass time as in: time to go thruthe pass and get in the gulf,

past time that I bought a boat big enough to gulf fish,

my favorite passtime...fishing and boating


----------



## Shankopotamus

mine is my boat name. my last name is Shanks so it seamed appropriate...


----------



## Flatz Addict

A buddy of mine gave me the name when I got divorced from my ex-wife some 15 years ago. He used to tell me that she was going to leave me if I did not slow down on the fishing. Its been the best 15 years since. Flatz Addict by definition means the art of stalking Reds, Snook and Troutin the flats. 

Fish on Lures would like to wish everyone a HAPPY NEW YEAR !! May the new year bring Clear Skies, Smooth Waters and Tight Lines to all !!


----------



## backlashnpcola

Backlashnpcola

For Me it was about a year ago or so I wanted to try out using baitcasting reels and for a few weeks I would practic in my yard casting them {diffrent models} and for the first week or so I would get a lot of backlashes until I got the hang of everything settings and all and I live in pcola


----------



## fighterpilot

Fighterpilot--I once was one.


----------



## Billcollector

Lets see here. Mine mainly comes from the fact that I was the youngest person to complete the billfish royal slam until two years ago when a 17 year old girl beat me out. Also I worked for a home remodeling company that did alot of contract work and we had a stint where some people refused to pay us, needless to say they had a change of heart when I showed up. I have ways of collecting debts, whether by money or collateral.


----------



## aerialjc

Mine actually came from Xbox live. A couple years ago I was signing up for Xbox online and they made me pick a screen name. I tried typing in my full name "John Cover". It said it was taken and it gave me three options. The first option was AerialJC. I couldn't believe it! Myoccupation is an Aerial Gunner and my initials are JC! It has been my name for everything since. Thanks Xbox. :usaflag


----------



## Water Spout II

When I was a baby we had a bull dog and I would punch at it like a boxer would punch at an opponent. So, I was nicknamed BullBoxer.


----------



## Native Diver

I'm a "Pensacola Native" and I "scuba dive" , = Native Diver!


----------



## dallas

Pretty simple Dallas is my name. People ask me what my name is. I say Dallas and they ask what is your real name. :banghead Sometimes its kinda fun though.


----------



## Big B

Bigger guy whose name starts with B nothing special but works


----------



## ce550

Mine is the type of plane that I fly Citation II.







http://www.airliners.net/photo/Cessna-550-Citation/1591494/L/&sid=0542fc3eae9272c8a5ddd46654d1df2d


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

I have an internet mail order business selling bonsai trees and products and I fish out of a kayak. Bonsai kind of means small tree and a kayak is a small boat, so bonsaifishrman. I have fished the barges in it before andfish a mile in the gulf in front of Porto Fino and Navarre pier.


----------



## Splittine

Bump. :letsdrink


----------



## choppedliver

From the saying, "what am I , choppedliver?"

yes, i am


----------



## SaltAddict

If I was told I couldn't be around salt water anymore, I would find the tallest cliff and hurl myself off of it.



Therefore I'm quite certain I'm an addict.


----------



## bbarton13

very simple bbarton13 brandon barton is my name and my birthday is on oct 13


----------



## devildog83

Devildog or Teufelhunden. The Germans who fought against the Marines in the battle of Belleau Wood called the Marines there Teufelhunden "devildogs" because of their fierce fighting ability. 83 is the year I was born.


----------



## afishanado

My screen name is a play on the word "aficionado", which means an ardent supporter ordevotee of something, in this case it is fishing.


----------



## reel stripper 29

Reel stripper 29. When a big fish takes drag thats what i like therefor reel stripper and 29 is my age


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

> *Garbo (1/1/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *onemorecast (8/26/2009)*onemorecast: When ever I go fishin with the family, they can't hang for the long haul so they say "let's go, we are tired!" and I say, "Ok, let me make "onemorecast". Thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> *I do the same thing. *
> 
> *I fished several Redfish Tournaments last year, and it was a ritual as well before we started to the weighin in each tournament. *
Click to expand...

My dad was a special agent with the state of florida, He is retired now. But they were searching this property for a girls body and the property had a couple nice ponds on it. WEll the divers told him that there were some big bass in the pond. So my dad and a couple other agents asked permission to fish the ponds after work. They gave them permission. Well pops and another guy were fishing this pond and the guy says lets go, dad said alright "one more cast" well on that last cast he caught a 10lb 8oz large mouth bass. Its hanging in his office at home. Biggest bass anyone in my family has ever caught.


----------



## deepcelineman

*left p cola in 1985 to join the navy , signed up to be a navydiver. hence the ...deepce..........moved backed home came back home kept divin in the navy reserves, got a job as a lineman at gulf power,,,,,,,,,,,thier ya have it .................................deepcelineman......................never play with electrity under water, just a tip............cool thread enjoyed it.....hooya:usaflag:hotsun:hotsun:usaflag*


----------



## Lyin Too

Mine's the name of my boat, when someone calls the office and asks for me the girls dont have to lie when they say "he's on line 2". Did a play on spelling because thats what we do when the fish aint biting (rarely).


----------



## standrew

Mine is just an abbreviation for Saint Andrews (panama city area) used to be Lugerdog a long time ago but had to put him to sleep (RIP little buddy) so I gotta a new name.....


----------



## Splittine

:moon


----------



## Garbo

> *Splittine (26/03/2010)*:moon


*Dang.*


----------



## pappastratos

PAPPASTRATOS !!! I had, (recently sold) a Stratos bass boat, my orginal Greek name started with Pappa, so there you have it.


----------



## boatbitch

<BLOCKQUOTE style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px" dir=ltr>_About a hundred years ago (or so) I posted an ad on match.com, way back when I was single, and met a guy named Mark, with a really nice Sea-Ray. Well, we did not hit it off as compatible as relationship, but we made a great friendship. 

He introduced me to his boat,(Sally) and I fell head over heels for her. He kepther moored at a marina, and every chance I got, I went to go visit her. I'm positive I saw her more than he did ! Since I did outside sales at that time, I'd just go to the marina to sit on her dock & have lunch, or just chill, while she was in her stall. Eventually, getting tired of him never cleaning her, I'd sneak in & detail her while he wasn't around, and he busted me one day when I left a bow on her drivers seat. I miss Sally  

He then nicknamed me BoatBitch, since I was addicted & would do whatever she wanted (or needed) from me, with no questions asked.. He also gave me the gate code so I could go visit her whenever I liked & wouldn't have to bribe someone else to let me in.. If you need References for my boating abilities, I'll be happy to send you his contact info  _

</BLOCKQUOTE><BLOCKQUOTE style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px" dir=ltr>_
As most things do, the name stuck, and it seems pretty appropriate as I still will melt for a pretty boat. Years later, I actually named MY boat BBB ( boat bitches' boat). I miss her. too_

</BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Reel Estate

Well I am a Realtor.


----------



## hogdogs

Feral hog eradication using curr dogs to find bay and bulldogs to cat them. 

Brent


----------



## Splittine

> *boatbitch (21/05/2010)*<BLOCKQUOTE style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px" dir=ltr>About a hundred years ago (or so) I posted an ad on match.com, way back when I was single, and met a guy named Mark, with a really nice Sea-Ray. Well, we did not hit it off as compatible as relationship, but we made a great friendship.
> 
> He introduced me to his boat,(Sally) and I fell head over heels for her. He kepther moored at a marina, and every chance I got, I went to go visit her. I'm positive I saw her more than he did ! Since I did outside sales at that time, I'd just go to the marina to sit on her dock & have lunch, or just chill, while she was in her stall. Eventually, getting tired of him never cleaning her, I'd sneak in & detail her while he wasn't around, and he busted me one day when I left a bow on her drivers seat. I miss Sally
> 
> He then nicknamed me BoatBitch, since I was addicted & would do whatever she wanted (or needed) from me, with no questions asked.. He also gave me the gate code so I could go visit her whenever I liked & wouldn't have to bribe someone else to let me in.. If you need References for my boating abilities, I'll be happy to send you his contact info
> 
> </BLOCKQUOTE><BLOCKQUOTE style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px" dir=ltr>
> As most things do, the name stuck, and it seems pretty appropriate as I still will melt for a pretty boat. Years later, I actually named MY boat BBB ( boat bitches' boat). I miss her. too
> 
> </BLOCKQUOTE>


Dang.


----------



## Herculined

I owned a Wrangler that I completely covered in bed liner "Herculiner". It was Herculined.


----------



## SHunter

The fish prints are beautiful. I hope to see you at some of the art exhibits downtown.


----------



## xrayfixer

I repair and calibrate Medical Imaging Equipment: Xray, CT, MRI's, etc.


----------



## shipoke

Shipoke

<a href="http://www.twotree.net/shipoke/">http://www.twotree.net/shipoke/</a>


----------



## Cornflake789

My last name is Cornforth so i have acquired the nick name even though more people call my Indy or Indianna Jones. The 789 is from the Boy Scout Troop that I was in while living in California.


----------



## HuntFishDrink

3 things I like to do...


----------



## Daddy_Alligator

_Nothing too exciting for my screen name. My daughter (for some strang reason) started to call me "Daddy Alligator"(she is 3) and has a good laugh about it after she says it. I'm not sure if it is because I am a Bama fan and she is calling me a Gator, or if she just finds it amusing because she is 3. Anyway, I thought that might make a good screen name._


----------



## BWNN

After 11 boats, just holding at BWNN (Boat With No Name)


----------



## JointVenture

Joint Venture....it's my boat's name. Our mother sold all of our boats after my father passed becase we were too young to operate them. When we felt it was right to purchase a new one, Mom wanted to have nothing to do with it and said "if yall have enough money to buy a boat, then you can afford to pay your own college tuition!!!" The boat name "College Tuition" came to mind but figured that would really chap her a$$. Aside from family boats, my brother and I bought our boat in our early 20's and named it Joint Venture because we were going into this purchase as a joint venture. Needless to say it obviously has other understood meanings but what can I say.... 

tight lines!


----------



## jaw-jacker69

I was into martial arts for 25 yrs. I usually would win by a hit to the lower Jaw. Hense, you have been Jaw-Jacked. Nickname formed, by fellow practitioners, Jaw-Jacker I took that knickname and have been using towards Jacking Fishes Jaws ever since. Make their lower Jaw (lips) pull forward and up over their skull. Then place them into the ice containment container till I could slice and dice them. They all had the same feeling. I'm about to stink the grease. :toast


----------



## Q2arrowhunter

Q2arrowhunter - I use to bowhunt A LOT and my bow was a Mathews Q2. Now I shoot a BowTech but not interested in changing names


----------



## Charlie2

*Internet Name*

I kept getting the 'Name already taken' message when I tried to register under 'Charlie' so I just added a '2' which worked. C2


----------



## HueyGunner

S.E. Asia plus Helicopter Plus what I did on the helo... Door Gunner on a Huey 
was better than Scared Sh**less LOL which I was often

A man once told me there are no Heros Just ordinary men doing extraordinary Jobs


----------



## Mullet Master

A buddy of mine from Gulf Shores gave me my moniker after my success (sometimes) with a cast net. I learned when I was a kid (years ago) with a nylon net hand made by an uncle. You just can't beat a fresh fried mullet!


----------



## Mullet Master

*Sea Monkey*



Sea Monkey said:


> The OLE thats what I'm going to call it.
> 
> I use my name cause I usually fish out in the Gulf. I ain't nothing but a Monkey boat to the Charter Boats. So Sea Monkey is what I go with. No , I ain't no brother!!


That's funny. I nicknamed my daughter Sea Monkey when she was young because would climb all over the boat like a monkey!


----------



## bigrick

BACK TO THE TOP, good tread....


----------



## Bean Counter

Bean Counter = CPA


----------



## Trophyhusband

Mine is pretty self explanatory. Good thing I can cook and I make my wife laugh because I ain't too pretty.


----------



## LandPimp

LandPimp= Real Estate Agent


----------



## Billcollector

My screen name comes from my billfishing all over the world, as well as once being the youngest person in the world to catch all the billfish species (also known as a royal slam). I use another name on other websites that is the original pier pest. I gained that one when I was about 10 fishing on the old gulf shores pier and was a bit of a hellion, so I was dubbed pier pest.


----------



## bigrick

I got Big Rick in college , I'm 6'4 and was a 260# beast back then. Unfortunatly I haven't touched a weight in 2 years and now I'm a girly man .....


----------



## aquatic argobull

Graduated from USF, Tampa. Now going to UWF, Pensacola. Go ARGOBULLS!

Argo= UWF Argonauts
Bull=USF BULLS


----------



## LIQUID FIRE

LIQUID FIRE - Our boat and team name.

It was derived from a family bar-b-que sauce. My first boat was "red." So the name just fit.

Mark


----------



## Choozee

Choozee... hmmm ...cuz Pickee seemed a little gross. No, seriously this is the name of my one day high-end handbag boutique I will open


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

I go to University of South Alabama, born and raised in South Alabama, and slay fish in south alabama


----------



## Duke S

high school nickname from looooong time ago


----------



## osborne311

Mine is boring. Just my last name and old street number. Have too many user names, etc. on other sites to try and remember a cute one. lol


----------



## HisName

My Mother in law has trouble with names so she is always saying " hisname or hername "

I call my wife hername for fun as if i can never remember it. family joke or disorder ? Humm


----------



## minkmaster

I use the same screen name as the first chat forum I ever joined. The Missouri Trappers Online. I have been an avid trapper for about 10 years and of all the critters I catch my favorite is the mink. I had a picture of my end of the year line and I had 102 mink. Some guy called me the Minkmaster so I went with it. Kind of silly but who cares its just a screen name.


----------



## aroundthehorn

Mine is a play on the make of one of the boats that I own....


----------



## EODangler

I'm EOD and I fish...Although some people read it as "EO Dangler"


----------



## Smarty

The name is Marty and many years ago while on the job I answered a phone call in a hurry as I always do and I ran my words together. "This is Marty can I help you." My coworkers response was "Well hello Smarty." Same thing happened many times with different people so it kind of stuck.


----------



## saltwater redneck

Well its pretty simple really , i grew up on a farm in the DeFuniak Springs I have always hunted, fished, and had 4wheel drive trucks , and seemed everyone classified me as ******* i would say yep just not your average ******* , so after 30 years living close to the beach and fishing the big salty pond = Saltwater *******


----------



## WestGalBay

I fish West Galveston Bay here in Texas .


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

*my name, 20 simmons sea skiff*







my orginal 1960 simmons sea skiff and 2000 replica simmons, ocean going dories


----------



## jplvr

Jeep Lover


----------



## johnf

My first name is John. My last name starts with f.:thumbup:


----------



## grey ghost

This has the most posts i have ever seen!! Name of my boat !!


----------



## CSA

Simple if you know about the civil war, Confederate States of America, which is part of my family history


----------



## TheRoguePirate

*ROGUE:*

A vicious and solitary animal, especially an elephant that has separated itself from its herd.
*5. *An organism, especially a plant, that shows an undesirable variation from a standard.
_adj._ *1. *Vicious and solitary. Used of an animal, especially an elephant.
*2. *Large, destructive, and anomalous or unpredictable: _a rogue wave; a rogue tornado._
*3. *Operating outside normal or desirable controls.

*PIRATE:*
*a. *One who robs at sea or plunders the land from the sea without commission from a sovereign nation.
*2. *One who preys on others; a plunderer.

*1. *To attack and rob (a ship at sea).
*2. *To take (something) by piracy.

To act as a pirate; practice piracy.

Or in simplified terms: Specialize in nautical acquisition and redistribution without following in pact, suite, conformity or terms with others and often work better alone than with others. 


TRP


----------



## robbiewoodcutter

i just cut wood


----------



## Gamefish27

Sea hunt makes a 27 foot boat called gamefish .. so there ya go


----------



## Osprey22

Newly retired CV-22 Osprey flight engineer


----------



## CallMeEddie

Back in my single and wilder days, Eddie was my nickname/drunken alter-ego. I got this nickname because one of our crazy bar regulars thought I looked like Eddie, Chandler's psycho roommate from the show Friends, and MADE everyone call me Eddie. Eddie was good times. Man, I miss that guy! (My wife doesn't . . .)


----------



## bama99

Year I graduated from the Capstone....Roll Tide!


----------



## boatnbob

*boatnbob*

My name is Bob and I like anything to do with boating, so boatnbob it is. Nothing special, just easy to use. Started using it with the old Shamrock forum I participated in. Sold the Shammie, but have the CS and a MCX1 now.

Cheers, 

Bob


----------



## Carolina 19

It's my weapon of choice Carolina Skiff 19DLX.:thumbup:


----------



## dabutcher

Years ago some of my friends and coworkers gave me the nickname "Butcher" becuase I reminded them of the character from the movie "Gangs of New York".


----------



## Fanner50

Remember those Fanner 50's we played with as a kid in the late 50's? I had one and loved it. I remember the day that I decided (stupid kid) to shorten the barrel. The gun fell apart. Now thanks to ebay I have three of them hanging on the wall in the den. :thumbup: That's how my screen name came to be. 
I'm Fanner50 on many firearms forums and I just really like the name.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

my boat name


----------



## JoshH

its a long story...


----------



## captsi

I'm a Captain and my name is Josiah, but people call me Si... I wrote for GAFF Magazine for about 5 years and needed a pen name, so Capt. Si it was... kinda stuck.


----------



## tabasco40

My name is Ben Fields, which sounds pretty close to Ben Folds of Ben Folds Five. In high school, we had nicknames that swapped the first letters of our first and last names. Therefore, my name was fen bields. My user name is a combination of that plus five to sound like the band name even though I have never heard a Ben Folds Five song that I can recall.


----------



## BILL_MONEY

Name of our Boat .... i loved the play on words since i woruld often spend my BILL MONEY on fishing gear instead of the intended purpose.......LOL


----------



## msagro1

Gonna be the name of my "BIG" Boat one day. Read it backwards...insert smily face here.


----------



## reel-crazzzy

*cool thread garbo!*

ive collected reels since i started pier fishing back in the 60's . mitchells, penns, garcia abu, shakespeare , roddy, fin-nor, alcedo* micron,* crack, orvis, pflueger, etc.so you could say im reel-crazzzy. sure miss the old wood piers and the fishery we had back then. had alot of fun times back in the day:thumbup:


----------



## Splittine

Bump


----------



## Prince Caspian

For me, I've always been a fan of C.S. Lewis, and it will make naming any boat that I own easy-- The Dawn Treader.


----------



## TURTLE

*One that lacks imagination, lol.*


----------



## shootnstarz

Covers 3 of my myriad of hobbies.

Shooting
Astronomy
Astrophotography

Rick


----------



## Mudigger

Mudigger

My CB handle from back in the 70s and 80s. I drove a 4X4 Scout always covered with mud. Thus "Mud Digger."


----------



## kendive

Kendive

I got this from back when I did alot of Scuba diving and Skydiving.

and my name is Ken.


----------



## ?MEGA

Mine stands for OMEGA, which is a family name. Also the name of my company. 
The '?' on MEGA used to be the actual greek character for Omega, but when the forum was sold it turned into a ? mark.. weird!


----------



## h2o4u

Nothing unique or interesting about mine, just a mix of numbers and letters. Alot of folks have a very interesting story behind their names though.


----------



## WDE

I think you guys know what mine means :thumbup:


----------



## Paymaster

Payroll Admin where I work.


----------



## southern yakker

Southern because i live in the south but mainly because southern is my favorite race track and i like to kayak.


----------



## SHunter

Nothing fancy, just my name. I have to admit that reading your creative names makes me smile.


----------



## Joe Sixpack

Because when I signed up on an Alabama deer hunting forum, Beer Belly and Couch Tater were already taken.


----------



## Boat-Dude

I am the dude on teh pier.


----------



## Fanner50

If you grew up in the mid 50's early 60's you know what a Fanner 50 is. One of the best cap guns ever made. Check them out on eBay.


----------



## Robin

It's my first name............................

Robin


----------



## collinscraft2

My Dad, Jerry Collins started Collins Craft Boats in 1973. We built them on and off through the late 80's. So I am Collinscraft2.


----------



## floorguy

Floorguy i used to clean floors (strip and wax) iinstall and repair floors now so i am the " floorguy"


----------



## Wad Shooter

Mine has a 2 part meaning. Im a big duck hunter and you can pretty much figure out the second meaning(at least my ole lady did pretty quick) lol


----------



## deersniper270

A sniper scouts and learns the pattern of his target, then sets up in the perfect spot using camo and foliage to conceal his location and to not be detected by his target. Then he sits and waits for his target to arrive and makes a precision shot to put the target down. I feel like when I hunt I am a deer sniper and deer are my targets and I use a Remington .270 Thus the name deersniper270


----------



## DragonSlayer

Mine was my cb handle when I drove big trucks. It was given to me by a close friend of mine, because we were in the fire service together, it just kinda made sense. Now it's my sn for all the forums I'm on. :thumbsup:


----------



## shipoke

Shipoke Boatworks. Only 66 were ever made. The original name was "SHITPOKE" because it would shit and go, but had to change the name when they started making them for the public.
Shipoke


----------



## Gyrene

Gyrene is a term used for Marines back in the day. I served in the Corps so the name was an easy choice.


----------



## my3nme

I have 3 sons and my wife doesn't like to fish sooooo.... great thread


----------



## C1DoG

Mine is all biblical. I thought of it back when there was msn groups and I have used it ever since. *C1 is Crowned One, the meaning for my first name Stephen*.* DoG is Dependent on God, the meaning for my middle name Paul.* I just shortened them to fit on forums and it sounds a lot better. :thumbsup: My license plate even has it. And I do occasionally bark when someone gets on my nerves. :whistling:


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

Otte is my last name and one of my fishing buddies, who was also my district manager at one point, I would call all the bait worms, no matter what it was. So he started calling me Otte Worm. After 10 8 years of that, it kinda stuck. I just added to it a tad. O*D*W


----------



## boatnbob

*Carry over from the Shamrock forum*

I am boatnbob on that forum and trying to keep up with multiple screen names is cumbersome. I kept it simple. My name is bob, thus, boatnbob. Should change it to Kayakbob though


----------



## Jet fishin

I work on the road and fly back every 2 weeks for a four day weekend. 
And I would spend as much of that time fishing as I could


----------



## finsandhorns

Love to deer hunt and fish. just combined the two


----------



## Yakavelli

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Otte is my last name and one of my fishing buddies, who was also my district manager at one point, I would call all the bait worms, no matter what it was. So he started calling me Otte Worm. After 10 8 years of that, it kinda stuck. I just added to it a tad. O*D*W


Nice...of all the names, I've wondered about yours the most big perm...I mean big worm. Lol (movie reference)

I was just looking for a way to incorporate yakkin. I used to be Yakkin Off, but I went a few years without online access and changed it when I got back on here. I guess Yakavelli was inspired by 2pac lol.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

*Friday!!*



Yakavelli said:


> Nice...of all the names, I've wondered about yours the most big perm...I mean big worm. Lol (movie reference)
> 
> I was just looking for a way to incorporate yakkin. I used to be Yakkin Off, but I went a few years without online access and changed it when I got back on here. I guess Yakavelli was inspired by 2pac lol.


 
LMAO. Big Perm... You got you money, fool? I told you to stop smoking my $hit! Lol.


----------



## John B.

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> LMAO. Big Perm... You got you money, fool? I told you to stop smoking my $hit! Lol.


Cause playin with my money, is like playing with my emotions.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Yakavelli

Ima kill you AND him! Lol


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

Now buy a bomb-pop or move the F*** outta the way. Lol. Priceless.


----------



## Yakavelli

Damn...lol! I've got the whole movie stuck in my head now...like an old song I can't remember all the lyrics to. Gonna have to watch it again now...


----------



## PCfisher66

The first one is alot better than the second. Kool-aid and no sugar....


----------



## John B.

Every time I come in the kitchen ... you in the kitchen...

IN THE GOTTTDAMN REFRIGERATOR!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Yakavelli

I like pigs FEET!


----------



## shefishes210

I would be sitting on the beach, or casting a rod out pompano fishing and 'tourist' would walk by and I could hear them say "she fishes?" .....


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

I own 2 20 foot old simmons sea skiff,s


----------



## Coastal Cowboy

I'm a 18 wheeler truck driver, the last of the cowboys riding their horses around the country, and I live in paradise, the coast of Pensacola, hence Coastal Cowboy.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

Mine is quite proper as opposed to my old moniker that I lived with for many years, GODDA+&%IT MICKEY!!!! So I forgot stuff when we went billfishing when I was young...


----------



## Chris V

I used to be Tunapopper around here, but it confused the girls who work here in our store when someone came in and asked for "Tunapopper" so......I went with first name and last initial. Nobody says my last name right so we will leave it at "V"


----------



## jim t

im too lazy to hit the shift key...

jim


----------



## smooth move

11 yrs ago, my daughter was expecting her 3rd and wanted to have the baby before the end of the year. she took advice from someone and took a laxative by the name of "Smooth Move". well, all she did was s*** for two days. the baby was born jan 6. i teased her about it so much that i ended up naming my boat and trucking business Smooth Move, and now use it as my handle.


----------



## FL Marine Plastics

The name of my business


----------



## lowprofile

Coastal Cowboy said:


> I'm a 18 wheeler truck driver, the last of the cowboys riding their horses around the country, and I live in paradise, the coast of Pensacola, hence Coastal Cowboy.


you happen to drive for a moving company?

I've always been briefed to keep a low profile on public forums... so there ya go.


----------



## bigassredfish

Means I catch bigassredfish...


----------



## flounderslayerman

It's what my wife calls me. I've had the flounder addiction for twenty years and pretty good at finding them weather it be with a rod and reel or a gig.


----------



## jmunoz

John B. said:


> Every time I come in the kitchen ... you in the kitchen...
> 
> IN THE GOTTTDAMN REFRIGERATOR!
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


Eatin up all the food. All the chitlins, all the pig feet, all the callord greens, all the hog mauls. I wanna eat some them chitlins, I like pig feet.. lol great movie but on serious note mine is just my name.


----------



## GROUPERKING

I use to fish offshore a lot ,and while everybody else fished for mingos,snapper,triggers,etc ,I always went after the grouper ,and I got real good at it !


----------



## Ugly 1

United Gang Land Youth 1... I kept hearing people say its about to get Ugly when we started destroying people on the paintball fields around northern California and we were a miss matched ugly as hell group of white, black, Asian and latinos that grew up between Sacramento, Stockton and Oakland Ca. aka gangland. I started Team Ugly in 2000 and am the ugliest one, so now you guys here on the PFF are stuck with UGLY 1


----------



## Boat-Dude

I am the dude at the pier.


----------



## Perdido

At first glance mine looks obvious, but its more about the Spanish translation.
Perdido


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

Perdido said:


> At first glance mine looks obvious, but its more about the Spanish translation.
> Perdido


 
Well, if you don't have a map, GPS works great! :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Fishchaser

"Fishchaser" I like to chase (and catch) fish........


----------



## Stink Bait

The name of my first saltwater boat, an 18' crusty Wellcraft the SS STINK BAIT.


----------



## Garbo

What a Great Read. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Smarty

Garbo said:


> What a Great Read.
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Caught you sir! Glad to see you're still here :thumbup:


----------



## Snoozer

Zzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## TeaSea

because my initials (TC) just seemed too short


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

My name is Jeff Brown and friends back in high school called me Jeffbro a lot. I like Hurley clothing and their logo is 999.


----------



## wanabe fishing

Mine is how I feel when I'm posting on forums.


----------



## Try'n Hard

......Very seldom successful, but always Try'n Hard


----------



## Hiltz4

John B. said:


> first decent reel i fished with.


And I always thought you were a beach boys fan, Sloop John B


----------



## samoajoe

My name is Joe and I'm originally from American Samoa.


----------



## fishnhuntguy

*Fishnhuntguy*

Love to saltwater fish and hunt ducks ! :thumbup:


----------



## SattDaddy

Most of my time in the Navy I was older than most, including officers. With my name being Satterfield, people called my Satt for short. Eventually, the two were put together, SattDaddy?.


----------



## 2RC's II

My wife and I have the same initials therefore 2RC's II. Plus my first boat was named 2RC's. Sorta kinda like "seas".


----------



## Boat-Dude

yeah


----------



## 2RC's II

Pier-Dude said:


> yeah


 Why not "rat"? lol Just kidding!


----------



## DaBreeze

fishn4real said:


> I grew up in Northeast Alabama fishing for bass, brim and catfish,:boo and occassionally would get to the gulfcoast to fish; moved to Kansas City and Springfield, (spent 20 years in the State of Misery) and fished for bass, crappie, stripers,:boo and would take vacations to Pensacola to fish for snapper, grouper, etc'. I moved to Mobile in 1998 and then to Pensacola in 2001, and now I am fishing for real and loving it :heart


I grew up in Northeast Alabama, moved to Mobile in 1991 and Tiger Point in 1996. Glad I didnt do the MO gig.


----------



## fishn4real

DaBreeze said:


> I grew up in Northeast Alabama, moved to Mobile in 1991 and Tiger Point in 1996. Glad I didnt do the MO gig.


Jeez, I thought this thread died years ago. 
DaBreeze, I wish I had never done the MO gig myself. I am now a sometimes fishn4real and sometimes wishnIwere fishn4real. I'm in Misery part of the year and travel to fish the rest of the time. Working toward being full-time fisherman.


----------



## stc1993

I took mine from a 1993 HD Softail Classic. I had it for 17 years. I sold it to my brother with 46,000+ miles on it. I've had the name since '95 only one I've ever used.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86

Well mine is I like fishing im not a fake person I'm a girl and I was born in 86


----------



## soup4smitty

I have ended up back here in Pensacola from Maine because of my Uncle, who passed away last year, he left me his house - and fishing gear. My nickname has been Soup for many years, and his was Smitty. We used to fish together, now I am fishing here for him: Soup 4 Smitty


----------



## Boat-Dude

2RC's II said:


> Why not "rat"? lol Just kidding!


I never fish at the beach pier but I do like cheese.


----------



## Rather-B-Fishing

Rather-B-Fishing??? I think it means "I'd Rather-B-Fishing"


----------



## surfish

photo take around 1998, millers landing baja california. AT that time my specialty was building Fish type surfboards,surfing and surf fishing, there for surfish


----------



## MirrOman

MirrOman. Got a lot of MirrOlures. A lot. And still buying them.


----------



## KWCONCH79

I am from Key West and I Graduated Key West High School in 1979, hence the name KWCONCH79  ANd FYI... folks that are actually "from" Key West are called CONCHS


----------



## TJ Hooker

TJ is my first name and well Hooker, humm...... No, I like to hook and catch fish.


----------



## W69DY

I've had the same screen name and email for the last 15 years lol my nickname is Woody and well my favorite number is 69 lol so yeah


----------



## NoCatch

"NoCatch" - When I first came to P'Cola with the Navy in 1975 couldn't catch shit..."A" Team took me under there wings and with the tutelage of Ed, Skip and Terry, I was allowed to share in their catch! Glad I take pictures or wouldn't be allowed on the boat


----------



## strongman

My last name is "Strong," so hence, "Strongman"


----------



## daylate

My favorite fishing is for cobia during the spring migration but it seems like I am always one "day late" for the best pop. Probably because it happens while I am at work. By the time I can get out there, that push of fish is long gone.


----------



## Desert Eagle

Desert Eagle - Because I have a couple. A .44 Mag and a .50 AE. Both manufactored in Israel by Israeli Military Industries (IMI). Purchased in Germany in the late 1990's.


----------



## Desert Eagle

SattDaddy said:


> Most of my time in the Navy I was older than most, including officers. With my name being Satterfield, people called my Satt for short. Eventually, the two were put together, SattDaddy?.


Do you know anyone from Scottsboro, Alabama that also have a place in Miramar Beach (East Destin)?


----------



## casper

casper the ghost.


----------



## fighterpilot

I once was one. VF 191, Tonkin Gulf 1966-68. Than again, maybe once one , always one.


----------



## doubletake

My screen name was the name of my first boat. If you saw the boat you would take a Doubletake


----------



## Slqfisher

My nick is related to what i do in the Navy, I have operated and maintained the SLQ-32 RF electronic detection suite onboard ships for 19 years and counting which has always kept me around the water and fishing.. And yall thought i didn't know how to spell!


----------



## nathar

There was a Mike Myers SNL character named _Lothar of the Hill People_. He was sort of a Visigoth/Vandal tribal chieftain, but his problem was erectile dysfunction. They would sit around campfire, and Lothar would talk about how when he was young, he could lay with a woman many times a day, but now that he is older, he can no longer lay with them like he used to. The other men would nod their heads in agreement.

In the boredom that came with the lead up to Operation Desert Storm, I began entertaining my squadronmates/roommates by taking on the character of Lothar, except my deal was "since there are no females here to lay with and I have grown weary of laying with myself, I have decided that I would start laying with men...but only temporarily. I'm sure I can quit once we return home."

It was a riot, especially when drinking MRE Kool-aid mixed with contraband bourbon smuggled into the country via USPS in a shampoo bottle. They started calling me _Nathar of the Sand People_.

As as aside, word got out that I knew how to cut hair (I've been cutting my own hair since 1981 when I got my first haircut by a civil service barber...it was a bad haircut). So, all my squadronmates would come to me for their high-and-tights and regulation USMC haircuts. I had nothing better to do outside of mission planning and flying, so I became the squadron barber.

But, that was boring. When I starting pretending to be a flamboyantly gay hairdresser, it was hysterical to everyone, except for Col. "King George" Monarch (a ******* from western NC with a thick southern drawl). He looked at me like I was crazy or gay or both. But I never broke character. 

Of course, nowadays, that shtick would get me a court-martial and a dishonorable discharge for lack of sensitivity.


----------



## ET1SS

*Et1ss*

Electronic Tech 1st class submarines
11 years got out 91, now I am an automation engineer. Currently starting a chemical plant in Castro Brazil. I own half of an engineering company and do Ok, but am proudest of my time in Navy. Boat name "Bubble head".


----------



## 153 Large fish

153 large fish...After Jesus was resurrected, he met the disciples at the water...they had fished all night and not caught a single fish.. they also did not know that it was Jesus...Jesus said cast your nets on the right side of the boat..but the diciples were tired and knew there weren't any fish to be caught...he said cast your nets on the right side of the boat. ..so they did and the nets were so full, that they could hardly lift them...and there were 153 large fish in the net... 
Moral of the story, have faith in God and be obedient ...when God tells you to do something..do it


----------



## mayor al

For years, prior to retirement in 2000, I taught a History of Cajon Pass (CA) Graduate History Class for the Cal-State U. campus near that geographic feature. I am also an avid Railfan (a Foamer to those in the hobby) and Cajon is the focal point/funnel for most of the rail traffic entering or leaving L A for points East and North. A train count of 125 in a 24 hour period is fairly routine in that Mountain Pass that was formed by the San Andreas Fault Home of the upcoming "BIG ONE". 

Well, after teaching the class and escorting visiting Railfans from around the World, My local buddies appointed me the Mayor of the Town of Cajon... an abandoned ghost town and rail supply station with outbuildings that had been deserted at the end of the Steam era. The NickName has remained in place, as there no longer any residents who can vote me out of the office !!

I am the Mayor of Cajon Pass...and will remain MAYOR AL...


----------

